# Naruto:Suruno chronicles



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok this is a story about a young boy Suruno Uzumaki who has a demon sealed in him it is the 10-tailed demon.Suruno is 6 years old in this roleplay but it will be a long story so he'll be 20 years old by the time I run out of ideas.Suruno is living with a false father and false mother in the sand village but he doesn't know that he is being watched by a man hungry for power that man is Orochimaru.

Suruno walks beside his mother and his Father,at least thats what he calls them,as they go on there occasionly trip to the leaf."Mommy,Daddy why is the third so old shouldn't he give up his postsion as hokage so he can have a break like all other old people do?"
"Because he loves the people of his village and he wants to take care of them until the day he dies," Suruno's father replies.
"Really thats cool if I ever live in the leaf I'm going to become hokage and be just like the third except younger!"
"Thats cute," Suruno's mother says.
They walk into the hokage's building passing ANBU as they walk to the hokage's office.
"We'll probably have to meet the ANBU captain so  they know we're here as guests not some assiain," Suruno's father says.
"Cool ANBU captain we get to meet him?" Suruno asks.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Sombra stood on a brank outside the Kage's village. She sighed. Babysitting wasn't what she had in mind when she signed up for ANBU. She hadn't been on a real mission in *ages* and it was driving her nuts.

She hopped down into a nearby tea-shop and ordered tea and dumplings.

_May as well have a snack_ she thought to herself with some glee.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"cool people from the other village" kate said with excitment in her voice hiding in the shadows. After that she left and continued to traning in the far side of the woods.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Man I love my new kunai!" Garret says throwing it around; he continues, "My parents didn't have to get me this for becomeing a chuunin!"
His stomage growls, and Garret makes a funny face.
"Well I guess I better go get something to eat." Garret says as he heads towards the ramen shop.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

Dante saw a man, a woman and a child walking down a street towards the Hokage's building, judging by their clothes are headbands they are from Sunagakure. Dante pulled out his chakra blades and dropped down behind the trio, he put a blade to the throat of the man and to the throat of the lady "You are from the Sand" said Dante showing no emotion "What buisness do you have in the Leaf, answer now or ANBU will make your life hell" he said making sure they didnt try anything...


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

OOC:im going to change my name that i use in my other RP.

When kate finished she went to the ramen shop to get something to eat after all that training. "i'll have four bowls of ramen please." kate said with sad look on her face. "yes ma'am" the shopkeeper said. "maybe i should leave this place" kate thought to herself. "here you go" the shopkeeper said. "thanks" kate said with a fake smile and started eating.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Sombra wolfed down the dumplings, and sipped the tea with a sigh. A screech brought her back to reality. It was the kid.

"Awww man..." she said, looking down at the remaining dumplings. She jumped into the nearest tree, and ran back towards the Kage's house. ANBU had a hold of the kid's father. _This could get bad_ she said.

Taking out her metal wires, she tied it to the tree, and sped towards the ANBU, wrapping his wrists in the wires, then going to a tree opposite where she began. She raised her white banana, covering her face.

"They're here to see the Kage," she said in a loud, clear voice. "I'm their guard. I'll hand over the letter to you, ANBU, if you put down your knives."


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Are you now?" replied Dante sarcasticly, "For your information im an ANBU Captain here in Konoha, and is only for the villages sake I do this" Dante didnt move move the blades from the man's throat "If you would care to remove this wire then we can sort this out"


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

"The wires aren't taught, sir. If you lower your hands, I can get rid of them" Sombra said, keeping her voice loud and clear, but respectful, "I'm only doing my job, I'm sure you understand that, sir" she said.

_Ugh_ she thought, _this is only getting messier by the second._


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Garret finishes wolfing down his meal.
"Thank you it was very good!" He exclames as he pays.
He notices a girl one year his junior, her posture is giving away her mood.
"Hey, I'm paying for her too." Garret says as he kives the man his money; Garret sits beside her and continues, "My names Garret Kazuma, whats yours?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"hi my name is kate uchiha" kate said with the fake smile again. kate havent even finished her last ramen all she does is just looks at.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Down on your luck, Kate?" Garret asks curiously.
_"The fake smile again, it doesn't take a eye kekkei genkai to see pain in her eyes."_ He thinks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"no its not it just......i better go" kate said leaving him there. _"what should i say to him that i hate being here or something?"_ kate thinks to herself still walking away.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"I think you miss understanding me" said Dante smugly "My blades stay where they are and until I have done my job they wont move" Dante saw if he moved the blades he would be free from the wire"You either be co-operative or you will be sent back to the sand before you even sat down in the leaf, Im sure you understand im just doing my job..."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"You stupid ANBU!You don't have the right to stop us we're friends with the third!I'm going to come here when I'm older and I'm going to become hokage so you better let us through!"
"Suruno be quiet this man is the ANBU black ops captain he has the right to stop us to make sure we aren't here to kill the third  so be quiet," Suruno's father says.
"Fine!"


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Nice to know you arent assassins" smirked Dante mockingly, "I will keep my eye on you, all three of you, especially the Jinchuuriki" said Dante softly but firmly as he removed the blades from his throat "Oh and if you little guard over there tries any stunts again tell her she will have an appointment with Ibiki Morinao, im sure you all know who he his" smirked Dante, before activating his scattering technique taking him to ANBU HQ...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Sombra sighed. Is this how guests were treated in the Leaf village?! What kind of threat would a kid and two older people pose? she said, cringing her teeth.

But she knew that the longer they stayed in this situation, the shorter Suruno's temper would cut. If only to keep the demon within him under control...

Sombra tugged once at the wires, and they fell limp. She recoiled them quickly, saying nothing, but rushed towards Suruno, and stood between him and the ANBU as he scattered. She held up a fist full of nails, just in case.

_Threatening me with Ibiki, huh?_ she thought. _I've always wanted to meet him._


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hey wait!" Garret gets up and runs after her; he blushes and continues, "You wanna go for dessert?"
Garret is walking beside her waiting for an answer.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 20, 2009)

"Yay the mean ANBU is gone and we can go on to see the old man!"
"Suruno don't be so jumpy we don't wan to attracted attention," Suruno's father says.
"He's just a boy so of course hes going to be jumpy its his nature," Suruno's mother says.
They walk to the hokage's office."Ah my favourite family is here so how are you Suruno?"
"I'm great I've decided we I grow up I want to be like you!"
"I'm sorry Sarutobi he's so hyper today but anyway what was it you wanted to talk about?" Suruno's father asks.
"Ah that come here I'll tell you."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Sombra stood guard behind the boy as he pranced around energetically, and as the older folks spoke. She stood to stand guard at the door. As long as they were here, they'd be safe, but one never really knew....


----------



## EPIC (Apr 20, 2009)

Jinchuu walked towards the door to the Hokage's office followed by some ANBU. He walked in front of the door and asked for permission to walk in,"Yo, I need to speak with Mister Lord Hokage," he said,"Pleeeaaasse!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 20, 2009)

"wel...uumm....sure why not" kate said with a real smile this time.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

Kate and Garret walk to a place the serves desserts.
"Is there anything special you want?" Garret asks.
Kate just shrugs and mumbles 'not really'.
"What would you to like?" The man behind the counter asks.
"Um... two specials please." Garret says and pays.
The man gives Gatter and Kate a cinnamon buns drizzled with icing.
The two nod to say 'thank you'.
"So, Kate right?" Kate nods; Garret continues, "I take it your a shinobi there in the leaf like me right? What rank are you?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"wel yeah im a jounin what about you?" kate said taking a bit of her cinnamon bun drizzled.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 21, 2009)

"Not right now you dont" said Dante appearing infront of Jinchuu, "Something important is going on in there and Lord Hokage is not to be disturbed got it?" said Dante pulling out his Ninjato an inch from underneath his pale yellow ANBU captains cloak, "Seeing as im your captain if its really that important you can come talk to me..." Dante said activating his 1000 Crows Scattering Technique seemingly dissappearing before the eyes of Jinchuu...


----------



## Narurider (Apr 21, 2009)

Suruno's father starts to walk out of the room with Suruno and his mother behind."The hokage said we could stay at the leaf for the night."
"Yay!"
Suruno sees another boy and runs up to him."Hi what you doing here?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"Me? I've just been promoted to chuunin! My parents gave me this special kunia that I can use with my kekkei genkai." Garret says and produces the kunai.
He puts it on the table and takes a giant bite of his cinnamon bun.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 21, 2009)

Sombra kept an eye on the kid from afar. So far so good. All they had to do now was not run into anymore trouble before they got home tomorrow, and it would all be good. Maybe then the Kazekage would be willing to send her on a real mission?


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Jinchuu raised an eyebrow, then began to search Suruno's body. Once he was done, he rubbed his chin and began to think,"Well, you're just like how the old man described..." He said, he looked at Suruno carefully, then his eyes widen and he smiled greatly,"Cousin!" he cheered. He grabbed Suruno and spun,"Cousin, cousin! I finally found you!" he looked at Suruno's parents, and hugs them,"Aunt, Uncle! I finally found you all!" he continue to cheer. After that, he quickly calmed and brushed himself off,"Sorry about that, its just that I was looking for you for ages!" he said,"But, at last, we're together. My name is Jinchuu, Jinchuu Namikaze, nice to meet you."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 21, 2009)

Sombra facepalmed. "This village is full of madmen!" she said under her breath, and crossed her arms, leaning against the nearest wall.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

kate looks at him and smiled. "Wel lucky you" kate said looking sad again. Kate finished her cinnamon bun and looked at the kunia that his parents gave him. "mind if...i see your kunia?" kate said acting a bit shy.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Garret smiles, hands it to her and says, "I see no harm in it."
He watches as Kate takes it from his hands.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

Kate looks at it. "wow this is cool" kate said trying to tested out a by cutting her finger. "How do you keep this sharp Garret?" kate said with a amusement in her voice. _"I wish my parents where still alive"_ kate thinks to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Garret didn't know about her parents death so insead on expanding on the negitive subject he talks about the kunai, "My parents keep it sharp for me, they tried to teach me, but I'm no good at it. After they stop sharpening it for me I'll get the blacksmith to do it."
Garret finishes talking with a smile and finishes his dessert.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"wow you really not that good huh" kate said with a giggle.Kate got up and looked at Garret. "so where do you want to go?" kate said trying to hide her pain.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"I don't know, you lead the way." Garret says but then realizes she still holding his kunai.
"But first..." Garret make one little chakra hand that taps Kate on the shoulder and Garret snatches his kunai, "I take this back first."
Garret smiles, he loves pulling pranks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

kate laughed that she didnt notice that she still had his kunia. "wel it is a lovely day to walk around and chat or go training at the woods." kate said walkiing away from him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Garret takes a few big strides to catch up.
"Training sound fun accually, I haven't trained forever." Garret say excitement in his voice.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

"okay traning it is so tag your it" kate said and starts running towards the woods. "try to catch me!" Kate said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

"It will be easy!" Garret yells running after her.
He makes the giant chakra hand and jumps onto it, it quickly catches up to Kate. Garret looks over at her and smiles.
"I don't even have to try." He says with his smirk.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

"oh really then try to find the real me, Shadow clone jutsu!!" kate said and 50 clones appered and scattered around the woods.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 22, 2009)

"I'm Suruno..."
"Uzumaki," his parents say.
"Oh right I'm Suruno Uzumaki and you say you my cousin wait do you know if I have any oter cousins that I don't know about!?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Garret jumps off his hand and it scatter into 26 smaller ones. They take out half the shadow clones. Garret smirks as he gets surrounded by the remaining clones, the real Kate included.
"You can hit me it would be inpossible with all my kikkei genkai protecting me." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

kates clone starts attacking Garret in every drection. "i cant believe you still cant find the real me." one of the clones said to him attacking him from above.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Garret kicks it into the air as it turns into smoke, only 15 Kates are left. Garret cracks his neck and he send his hands out to hit all remaining Kates, all of them dissapper.
"You you weren't even fighting." Garrets smilling; he continues, "I guess I'm not the only one to play jokes."
He turns around to spot her in a tree.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kate giggled and start attacking him with her sword. "try to dodge this!" kate said with a grin.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

Garret is weaving side to side and blocking with his gauntlets. After a few more dogdes and blocks Kate takes a swing that Garret didn't anticipate. Garret looks scared for his life. Garret from s agiant chakra hand that blocks the attack then disapates, Garret follows up with a well place kick to the mid-section winding Kate. Garret does a backflip to get some distance.
"I'm sorry I didn't mean to kick you that hard." Garret apologizes.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2009)

kate just kept foces on her fight against Garret. "nice kick see if u can dodge this, summoning jutsu sythe of Death!!" kate said and kate was holding a big sythe and starts attacking again. Garret dodges the attack and kate cut Garret on his left arm. "I'm sorry i didnt mean to hurt you" kate apologizes and smiled.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

Garret smiles at the pain.
"Let me return the favor." Kid says and slices he upper right arm with the bades on his gauntlets.
He takes a few steps back and prepairs for another attack.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

"Nope," Jinchuu frankly replies,"Well, there is one other, but I'm still looking for him, so I don't know where he is." He started walking ahead,"Come on, come on! Let's go get some ramen!" he says jumping in the air. Then, he remembered something. He ran to the Hokage's office and slammed open the door,"Thanks, Old Man!" he said, then left. He, then, ran back to Suruno,"Let's go!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2009)

kate screamed and let go of the sythe. "fine lets see if u can survive this!!, fire ball jutsu!!" kate said blowing fire out of her mouth and see what happenes next.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Ok I love ramen!" 
Suruno runs off to the ramen shop.
"So active I don't know how he does it," Suruno's parents say then walk after him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 24, 2009)

Garret memakes a giant hand and blocks the attack. This makes his out of chakra and very tierd.
"I've got to stop. I'm almost out of chakra. You almost killed me." Garret says panting.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 24, 2009)

"Actually, I used to be the same way," Jinchuu said smiling,"In fact you saw it yourself. Besides, it kind of runs in the family." He started running after Suruno and heads to the Ramen Shop. There, he paid for everything,"I just paid for our entire meal, so eat up!"


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"YEAH!RAMEN PLEASE!"
The person there gives him a bowl of ramen."YAY!"
Suruno started stuffing his face not noticing the glances from the people on the street.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"wel im not tired im just getting started." kate said with a smile but fainted because she was sick the whole time and Garret didnt notice from the start.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Garret stumbles over to Kate and sits down beside her. 
"What happened, she looked completely fine." Garret is confused at her passing out.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

Kate woke up and looked at his face and laughed a little. "hi Garret sorry to make you worried." kate said with her cheeks red.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Garret smiles and says, "Thats alright."
Kate sits up. Garret puts his hand on her shoulder to keep himself from falling over.
"I'm not feeling to hot myself." Garret says keeping his smile, he looks down and continues, "I've never used that much chakra before, my parents say if I keep working at it I could even surpass out clans leader in chakra."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"really wel good i hope so too, and im really sorry is because i never sleep or rest i just kept training day and night" kate said smiling a little.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Garret pulls himself to his feet, sumbles a little but pulls it together.
"That constant training can be good for the body, you should take a day off." Garret sounds concerned.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"no i wont i feel fine!" kate yelled getting up but felt a bit dizzy and almost lost her balance.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Garret grabs her shoulders to stabalize her, then lets her stand on her own.
"But..." He stops with her staring at him, her eyes feeling like needles, "Do what you want, I'm just says its not good for you to do training like that."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"fine ill rest but i dont have a home, someone burned down" kate said with a sad look.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

"You could rest up at my place, I've got an extra room for you and everything." Garret says, "You'd just have to put up with my parents."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"okay but what will happen if i faint or something?" kate said still feeling a bit dizzy from the sickness.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garret wraps her arm around his shoulder for support.
"There, I got ya." Garret says straining to keep himself up now, but hides it, "Lets go."
They head towards Garrets home.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

kate looked at Garret. "are here?" kate said feeling a bit light headed and her skin was really hot.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garret nods as they walks into the door. He walks Kate up into the guest room, and helps her sit on the bed.
"Well, I'm going to go tell my parents that you'll be in here then I'm going for a snooze." Garret makes up just out side the door, closes it then falls over, passed out.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

kate heared something from the other side of the door. "Garret are u okay?" kate said getting up but still felt dizzy and she opened the door and saw Garret. "Garret wake up!" kate yelled.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garrets parents come over at a girls yelling in their house.
Kate explanes herself and the parents understand.
"He was training a litle bit to hard again wasn't he?" Garrets father asks.
Kate gives a little nod.
Garret father laughs and puts Garret inot his bed and his parents leave.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

kate went back to the guest room and rested as wel. "i hope hes okay" she thought to herself and fell asleep.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garret woke up to his father standing over him.
"Well welcome back. You shouldn't push yourself so hard. I know you would like to surpass my grandfathers chakra but you have to do it slowly." Garrets father says.
"Yes father." Garret says as his father walks out and he sits up.
_"I wounder if Kate is still here."_ Garret thinks to himself and he walks out of his room.
He walks to the guest rooms door and knocks.

OCC: BTW Nice sig. pic.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

OCC: thanks

kate was still sleeping and she didnt notice Garret was knocking on the door. She woke up in a rush because she had a nightmare and Garret knocked again. "come in Garret" kate said sitting up.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 27, 2009)

But the people weren't just watching Suruno, they were also staring Jinchuu, who had already three bowls in under a minute! After everybody had finished eating, Jinchuu stood up,"I have one more announcement, in the village is our final cousin, Naruto Uzumaki. I'm still looking for him, once we do, I'll tell you guys why I was looking for you for so long."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Garret walks in.
"Sorry if I woke you, I wanted to see if you were alright." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"im fine really, how about you?" kate said feeling worried.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

"I'm fine, my charkra level is back to normal." Garret says with a nod, "I think I'm going to go get some ramen, that fight made me hungery."
Garret walks out of his house and waits for Kate to see what shes doing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

kate escaped and went to the woods and Garret saw her. "im going to keep on traning" kate thought to herself and she didnt notice Garret. "maybe i  should leave" she said to herself still heading towards the woods.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"Naruto Uzumaki?Whos he?"
The crowd starts whispering,"Demon boy.....He'll kill all of us....We shouldn't let him go near the leaf at all."
Then a young boy runs into the ramen shop."Some ramen please!"
"There you go naruto eat up."
The shopkeeper gives naruto a bowl of ramen.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Garret hears Kate behind him say something. He turns to see her.
"Were you going?" He asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

kate looked at Garret. "im going to uumm....train so bye" kate said with a fake smile and vanished. "im leaving the leaf village" kate thinks to herself already heading out the gate but the jounin and the chuunin stopped her. "where are you going miss" the jounin said. "im heading to my mission." kate said smiling. "then whats your mission ma'am" chuunin said before letting her pass. "uuhh...my mission is uumm..." kate said and run pass the chuunin and he missed grabbing her. The jounin grabbed her shirt and looked at her. "You dont have a mission do you?" jounin said with a smile. "No i dont now let me go!" kate said struggling to get free. "oh no i wont" jounin said and nocked kate out cold, carried her to the person that was responsible.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 29, 2009)

"Well, that was easier than I thought..." Jinchuu said. He stood up and walked towards Naruto, stared at him, then grabbed and gave him hug,"Cousin, I finally found you..." he said dramatically,"Well, the whole families here," he said turning to Suruno,"Come, follow me." He starts walkign outside.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

Garret shrugs.
"She's going to mess herself up doing so much training." He says to himself and walks around the Leaf trying to find something to do.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 29, 2009)

the jounin found Garret and told him if he knows the girl. "Hey Garret do you know this girl?" the jounin said.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 30, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto look at each other then at Jinchuu and walk after him.Meanwhile the third saw the jounin carry kate to Garret so he appears."What has this girl done?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 30, 2009)

the jounin looked at suruno and said, "she try to leave the leaf village without telling me about her mission and she tried to escaped but i caught her in time."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

"What? What would you do such a thing?" Garret asks Kate.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Jinchuu leads the group to the middle of a forest, not far from the village, then sits down between a group of trees,"Okay, let's get down to business," he says,"First off, I have to tell you the truth about our family. Suruno, your parents are only foster parents, they are not your actual parents, your real parents... went away..."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 30, 2009)

The jounin let kate go to stand on her own. "its nothing really" kate said looking away from garret while the jounin disappeared. "Im going to eat" kate said walking away. But Garret stopped her.


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"Huh they're not my real parents?"
"Thats right we found you when we visited the leaf.You were just a baby so you don't remember it."
"Then my real parents are?"
"They're dead."
Suruno stares at his foster parents and starts to cry.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"Hey, I want to know why you were trying to leave the village." Garret ask, being persistant.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

"Garret you dont know how pain full it is seeing your parents die in front of you while you watch helplessly behind the shadows" kate said not even looking at Garret while shes crying. "Garret how does it feel to lose your parents? and i just wanted to get away from my past but it will never end" kate said, her pain full memories are consuming her heart with pain and it will never heal.


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2009)

"But there are some good news," Jinchuu begins before Suruno starts to cry,"Naruto, your father was the 4th hokage, and my and Suruno's uncle, which means that we are basically heirs to the role, once we grow old enough," Jinchuu pulls out a scroll with a drawing of their whole entire family,"You see, that guy in the white hair is my father, he was Naruto's uncle, that woman next to him is my mother. That guy in the blonde spiky hair is Naruto's father and woman next to him is your mother, Naruto, and the couple next to them are your parents, Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

OOC: I'm sorry angelic I'm lost


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"You'll never beable to run from you past, it's not possible. It's hard I'm sure, but life goes on and you must flow with it." Garret says trying to comfort her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"my life will never be the same" kate said crying and hugging Garret to make herself feel better.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Garret hugs back.
"I'm sure its really difficult, but if you stay in the Leaf theres people who will suport and comfort you." Garret reassures.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"but i dont have friends" kate said looking away from garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"Well I sure thought I was a friend!" Garret exclames in a happy tone and a smile trying to cheer Kate up alittle.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"yeah you are my frend im sorry" kate said apologizing to Garret and blushing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"No need to apologize, your just not used to having a friend yet." Garret says still smiling trying to get Kate into a good mood.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"okay uumm....do you want to go eat im starving" kate said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Garret nod. Kate starts to walks and Garret follows.
"Were will we be eating?" Garret asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"how about at the ramen shop" kate said with amusement in her voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"Sure, sounds good to me!" Garret says and they continue to walk.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kate saw the ramen shop and run. "ill have four bowls please." kate said smiling. "right away ma'am" the shopkeeper said with a smile. kate sat down and thinked about her past to avenge her parents.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"Four bowls!" Garret says recieving only one, "You must have been starving!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"yeah i was" kate said finished with her second one.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

"Well I can't really blame you, you train to hard and your body needs more food. Which reminds me, when your done wanna go train again?" Garret asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"okay but i wont hold back" kate said excitment in her voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

"But you could have killed me before!" Garret eclames and stands up, "Well, if there is no holding back, I guess I'll have to try this time."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"i was just kidding" kate said smiling and stand up. "wel ill start first so see you at the woods" kate yelled running towards the woods to hide.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 4, 2009)

Garret gets up and attempt to chase after her bbut she got to far of a lead, he lost sight of her.
"Dang, she's quick." Garret mubles to himself in the middle of nowere.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

_"wow he sure cant find me"_ she thinks to herself. she used her shadow clone jutsu and start attacking Garret. But Garret was quick enough to dodge the clones. "theres one thing i hate is being an ANBU" the clone said attacking him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 6, 2009)

"ANBU? As in the black-ops ninja?" Garret asks destrying more shadow clones.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 6, 2009)

when the clones dissapered kate came out of her hiding spot. "yeah they say that im really good at being an ANBU but i refused and stay as a jounin." kate said sitting under the tree.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

"Your a whole year younger then me!" Garret says in anger, "They should have came to me! It would be awesome to be a ANBU... Alot of work... but cool."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"wel to you but not me. I chose my path and stay as a jounin its more fun. But the ANBU thinks im part of them and ask me to help them so i do it anyways." kate said like it was a boring life to her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

"You sound as if it's not even cool." Garret stops then gets a smile. "You never did call a time-out."
A giant hand grabs Kate from behind trapping her hands at her sides, Garret continues to smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"what are you doing" kate said smiling wicked. "you see im faster then any ANBU and why are u smiling?" the real kate said having a kunia on his neck standing behind him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

Garret shocked and says, "I'm sure that was the real you... Unless..."
Garret flips the Kate behind him into the Kate in the chakra hand.
"Both shadow clones." Garret says with his smile returning, "Now I just have to find you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"like that wel ever happen" the clone said attacking him. But Garret dodge the attack. "hey Garret if you can find me then i might let you jouin the ANBU?" kate said hiding somewhere around the woods.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 8, 2009)

Garret sighs, "Too much work. Plus hideing your face, cowards."
He destroys the last of the shadow clones.
"Common you gonna do nothing but throw shadow clones at me, some ANBU you are." Garret mocks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 8, 2009)

kate appeared behind Garret with her sword on his neck. "Dont even dare say that or ill kill you for reallys" kate said so serious with a wicked smile on her face.


----------



## EPIC (May 9, 2009)

Narurider said:


> OOC: I'm sorry angelic I'm lost



OOC: Jinchuu's showing a picture of the family.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"You know," Garret says retaining his smile, "your not the only one..."
Garret poofs into a puff of smoke, the real Garret walks out infront of Kate.
"That has tricks!" Garret finishes and whips of a few hand signs.
"Bringer-of-Darkness Technique!" Kate is not trapped in Garrets genjutsu.
"Don't bother trying to pull anything off your eyes, its my genjutsu. It restricted the chakra flow into your eyes, rendering you blind untill I says so." Garret says smilling still, then sits down where he was standing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kate just giggled at the far side of the woods. kate through a kunia at him but Garret didnt doged it and got cut at his shoulder.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

Garret grabs his shoulder, the blood seeping through his fingers.
"Your shadow clones are good acters." Garret says still smiling, making light of the situation.
Garret stands up and scans the area.
"Your just proving to me how cowardly the ANBU are by hiding." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"hey the ANBUs are not cowards im the one that hates killing!" kate yelled revealing her hiding spot.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Your finished!" Garret yells and a kunai impails the tree Kate was up agaist. 
The kunai was touching her shoulder and her neck but didn't cut her. Garret walks over to her and pulls his kunia out of the tree, he's smiling.
"You let me get on your nerves, you shouldn't let anyone do that. By the way, I missed on purpose." He says sheathing his kunia.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"yeah thats true but next time dont push your luck Garret" kate said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Push my luck? You talking about this cut? Haha, I'm the luckest person I know!" Garret says with a laugh.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"yeah but i dont call it quits for nothing, so what to continue or..." kate said. and a clone appeared behind him with a kunia.. "die like an animal." the clone said smiling evil.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

Garret spins and his heal and hits the shadow clone with a spinning hammerfist.
"Your right, it was wrong of me to assume we were finished." Garret says as he walks up to Kate.
He pulls back an elbow and swings at Kate, she dodges but Garrets elbow goes half way into the tree. Kate Kicks Garret into the air then kicks him into the ground. Garret is on all fours. Kate walks over to "finish him'" but Garret connects with a unpper-cut elbow knocking Kate on her butt.
"Not to bad." Garret compliements with a little blood comming out of the side of his mouth and a smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"yeah what can i say im good at tricking people" kate said getting up and summoned her one tiger that is bigger then any human. Then the tiger began to attack him. "Lets see if you can dodge her?" kate said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 10, 2009)

"Oh shi..." Garrets interupted by the tiger swipping it's giant claw.
Garret keeps dodging and thinks to himself, _"I guess there is no holding back..."_
Garret makes 26 of his hands and throws his kunai into the air, a hand grabs it.
"Shadow Clone Jutsu." Garret mumbles and makes the hand sign.
Now all of the chakra hands have a kunai.
"Dance of 1000 Blades!"  Garret screams as the chakra hands strike the tiger muliple times.
The tiger desummons itsself to heal in its' world. The shadow kunai dissaper and the original gets sheathed.
"I didn't want to have to use that technique." Garret apologized for hurting one of her summons, "But that was pritty serious stuff."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"yeah i know so bye" kate said smiling. And a clone was behind him to stab him on the back with her sword Garret didnt noticed and moved and got cut on his arm.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Garret spins on his heal and cuts the clone in half with the blades on his gauntlet before it dissappers. Garret grabs the fresh cut. He facial explression is a little more serious.
"You must not spar with people to often." Garret asks.
Kate looks at him a little confused.
"Well you must kill them all in the first sparring exercise." Garret points out, "Now heres where I take my brake, I'll continue to spar with you later."
Garret stares into Kates eyes, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 11, 2009)

Dante smirked as he watched Garret and Kate fight, Dante formed a handsign "Scattering Technique: Thousand Crows!" he mumbled summoning a thousand murderous crows, "Byakugan" Dante said as he activated his Byakugan and merged into the crows and appeared behind Garret, Dante pulled his ninjato from beneath his pale yellow ANBU captain's cloak and put the blade to Garret's throat "Calling me a coward? Huh?" smirked Dante as he threw the blade in the air "Two palms" Dante said as he started thrusting his palms using the gentle fist technique at Garret, "Four Palms... Eight Palms... Sixteen Palms... Thirty-Two Palms... Sixty Four Palms!" Dante shouted as he cut off Garret's chakra network, Dante caught his blade out of the air and sheathed it, "Nice work Kate" smirked Dante before using his scattering technique to disappear...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Garret pulls himself up, blood trickling out of the corners of his up turned mouth.
"You are a coward. If you wern't you would have faugh me head on..." Garret stops to wipe the blood snaking down his chin, "And you you would take the dumb mask off."
Garret dusks himself off like nothing happend.
"Playing dress-up for the Hokage must be fun." Garret says mocking the fact that they wear the masks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

Dante appeared in front of Garret and blocked his chakra network. Dante said nice work to kate and vanished. "What just happened?" kate thinks to herself. She just shrugges and just went to rest under a tree.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"One of the cowards you work with decided to prove how cowardly the ANBU are." Garret informs.


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"Hey Jinchuu where did you get that picture from?" Suruno asks.
"I bet he stole it." Naruto says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

kate woke up,  streched and started to head to the ramen shop to eat. When she made it she saw an ANBU sitting next to her. "One ramen please" kate said smiling. "Okay little lady" the shop keeper said. "kate you have a mission" he said eating his ramen. "Cant this wait." kate said getting her bowl of ramen and start eating. "No it cant, Hokages order." he said so coldly. "fine just wait till im done" kate said so serious that made him look scared but kept his cool.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Garret came racing after Kate he came to a skidding stop. He sees the ANBU.
"Another one!" Garret exclames.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

kate turns around and said, "Oh hi Garret. Whats wrong?" The man looks at him and just contines eating.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Garrets eyes are drilling into the back of the ANBUs head.
"Nothing... Nothings wrong." Garret answers and sits down and orders some food.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

"Oh okay so Garret do you want to come" kate said smiling. The man next to her hits kate on her arm with his elbow. "Ow, what?!" kate said so angry. "Its only for black ops" he said looking at kate stright in the eye. "Fine" kate said almost finish eating her ramen.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

"I wouldn't waqnt to go anyways, they'd make me play dress-up." Garret says between bites.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

"oh okay" kate said looking at her empty bowl. After that the man stood up and whisper to kates ear and said, "ill met you at the woods" then he vanished. "Hey Garret you look like your nervous or something? can you tel me please." kate said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 14, 2009)

"Nevrous? Far from it. I just don't like the ANBU. Good luck on your mission or what ever your going to do." Garret says and gets up.
"I'll see you around." Garret says with a nod and walks away.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

"hey Garret......" Garret looks at kate, "nevermind." kate said with a sad voice. _"i dont want to go to my mission"_ kate thinks to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Kid is walking around the forest when he sees three people sitting around. He reconizes one as Naruto Uzumaki. He walks over to them.
"Hey guys, whats up?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

kate went to the forest and found him. "okay tell me the mission first then second why is it important?" kate said so mad about it. 'Okay the mission we need to go to the land of waves and second its one of the person that might......have killed your parents" he said to see if she gets really angry. kate looked at him with shock then to anger walked up to him grabed his shirt and said, "Then you should have told me a few minutes ago!" kate let go of him and starts to run and head to the land of waves to get her revenge. "kate wait!" he said but it was to late so he starts to follow her. _"Finally im going to get my revenge"_ kate thinks to herself with a wicked smile.


----------



## Narurider (May 15, 2009)

Naruto turns around and stares blankly at Garret while Suruno gets excited."Nice to meet you mister!" Suruno shouts.
"Man not another one.They always say I'm a demon it gets annoying!" Naruto complains.
"Hey they call me a demon too!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

"Yo." Garret says raising his hand to greet them. He moves closer and looks at the picture and sees the fourth Hokage in the picture.
"Hey, I've heard of him, he's the fourth Hokage! Did your families know him or something?" Garret asks with great interest in his voice.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

After that they made it to the naruto bridge and saw the other ANBUs waiting for them. "okay so what do we do know kate?" one of the anbu said. "we need to find him first then we take him back to the leaf village got it" kate said so serious. "right" the other three anbu said.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"What do you care its none of your business!" Naruto shouts.
"Naruto come on we should tell him!" Suruno exclaims.
"No we shouldn't!"
"Yes we should!"
Suruno and Naruto end up on the ground strangling each other.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"okay we have to split up to find him quiker got it" kate said. "Right" the anbus said and scattered to find him. _"okay now ill go check the town"_ kate thinks to her self walking pass the naruto brigde and through the fog.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"Well if its personal, you don't have to answer." Garret says laughing at how Naruto and this boy are fighting.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Naruto and Suruno start to get tired and they stop strangling each other.
"I'm tired," Suruno complains rubbing his eyes.
"Me too," Naruto says.
They both fall asleep straight away.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"Wow, and I thought I was lazy! They got tired after fighting!" Garret exclames out loud.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kate made it to the village but no one was there just an empty town. _"wow where is everybody?"_ kate thinks to herself. She continued walking till she saw a little boy. "hey do you know where everyone is?" kate said smiling. 
"th....they all left" he said.
"so did you see a man?"
"yes he had a weird smile,and he had a necklace it was a heart i think and it said kate"
kate looked at the boy a bit shocked then smiling she looked around if any ANBUs came. "okay so did he say anything before he left." kate said smiling. "he said to himself that he was going to attack the leaf village." he said. "okay thanks " kate said and vanished. She appeared at the woods waiting for her other comrades.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 17, 2009)

Luna was at the leaf looking for naruto but couldnt find him. She start to head at the woods if he ws there because he lves to train at the woods each day. "Where is naruto" Luna yelled.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

kate waited a few more hours and they arrived. "So any information about him?" kate said so pissed off. "yes we did and one old man said that he will be at the leaf and try to find...." he paused so nervous. "continue" kate said. "you" he said looking down. "Then lets head back to the leaf before he kills anyone." kate said already running ahead of them. 

*MeanWhile*

"So this is the leaf village how beautiful but i need to find that girl" he said and head to the woods to wait for her.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 21, 2009)

after Luna founds naruto and suruno they were already asleep and found Garret just sitting under a tree waiting for them to wake up. "hey why is naruto sleeping?" Luna said to Garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Garret opens one eye and sees Luna.
"Suruno and Naruto started fighting, it was quiet comical." Garret explanes.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 21, 2009)

"so who are you?" Luna said jumping on the tree and relaxed for a while waiting for his reply.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

"I'm Garret a shinobi from the Leaf, and who may you be?" Garret asks back.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 21, 2009)

"Im Luna just a jounin from the leaf like you" Luna said looking at the clouds passing by.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 22, 2009)

after kate made it with her ANBU buddies. she said, "Go serch the whole town and i will look at the woods got it." "yes ma'am" The ANBUs said and scattered around town. kate went walking in the woods like nothing happened.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 22, 2009)

"Cool! Why did you want to talk to Naruto?" Garret asks.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 23, 2009)

"wel its something improtant or funny because i forgot what was i suppose to say" Luna giggled.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kate saw Garret and Luna talking. "Hey Garret have you seen anyone walking by here?" kate said looking around.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and yawns loudly.He notices Luna and whispers to garret,"Is that your girlfriend mister?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Garret half smiles and blushes a little at that thought.
"Uh... No were friends. And I didn't see anyone Kate." Garret says.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Hey you blushed you're lieing!You like her,You like her!" Suruno teases laughing,"Oh and hey Kate is it?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh okay" kate said. Then the man was hiding in a tree and through three needles at kate. But it was a clone. "ha i found you!" kate yelled and use fire ball jutsu to burn the tree. "perpaer to die" he said with a kunia at her neck.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Garrets blushimg more now.
_"Man, stop it!"_ Garret thinks to himself as he's looking down.

The attack got Garret attention as he jumped back a bit to see what was going on.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"hey a little help!!" kate yelled. the man still had her in his arm with the kunia.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"AH!" Suruno squeals running behind Luna scared of being hit but Naruto wakes up and jumps on the man's back.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

"hey stop being a coward" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Garrets charka hands pull Kate free.
"There get him!" Garret yells.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"I'm not a coward!" Suruno shouts before joining Naruto on the man's back and bites him in the neck hard.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"thanks Garret" kate said. she use a few hand signs and use dragon flame jutsu. Then the man got burned. "i think i got him?" kate said to herself.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Luna was just watching the fight not even helping.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

"That was out of nowere..." Garret says and he relaxes a little.

OOC: Lunch time, I'll be on later.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

naruto and suruno got burned when kate did her jutsu. kate began to laugh.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"NOT FUNNY!" Naruto yells getting angry and his chakra rising quickly.
Suruno sees weird chakra going round Naruto and starts to back away scared.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Luna laughed too. she use water dragon jutsu to cool them off. "hey naruto you look like a fired fish" Luna said laughing.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

Naruto gets even angrier and jumps on Luna before biting her.
"Hey Naruto stop!" Suruno shouts before trying to pull Naruto off Luna.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

"hey naruto cant you take a joke?" Luna said all angry at him.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

Suruno finally pulls Naruto completely off but then Naruto goes and jumps at him."AHHHHHHHHHHH!" Suruno shouts as Naruto bites him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kate looked at them and said, "what a bunch of losers."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Luna just saw the man escaped and didnt say anthing to stop him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kate looked at naruto and suruno were still fighting. "HEY QUIT IT!!" kate yelled.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

They both stop and start crying."You're mean!" they both complain before hitting her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"stop it. or i will sent your to prison" kate said getting pissed off.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"YOU CAN'T WE'RE TOO YOUNG!" they shout continueing to hit her except getting harder.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"fine i'll stop kill yourself all you want im not stopping you." kate said sitting under a tree.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

They get tired and end up falling asleep on Kates belly.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh wel they sure act like brothers" kate said. Luna looks at her. "yeah is because they are brothers or cousins?" Luna said sitting biside kate.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"maybe i  should tell you this kate. the man escaped when you and the twins were arguing." Luna said looking at kate to see her expration.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

kate got mad but decided not to wake up naruto and suruno. "its okay one of the ANBUs might look for him and kill him." kate said looking at the clouds pass by.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Girls argue too much!" Garret said out loud thinking he said it in his head, he realized he said it out loud and  looks scared


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

"what did you say garret?" kate said giving him an angry look.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I said... uh... I said... That... uh... Girls are... uh... very pritty." Garret stammers though.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

Luna just stood up and walked towards garret with a kunia in her hand. "tell us the truth now" Luna said putting the kunia close to his neck.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret gets a smile and says, "I said... SURPRIZE!"
One of Garrets chakra hands hit Luna away and Garret runs back to the Leaf.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

Luna followed garret. "hey Garret tel me the truth" Luna said giggling this time.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

"great im alone with the twins" kate said to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I already did!" Garret says while running under the main gate to the Leaf.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"garret....can...can i tell you something" Luna said blushing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret skids to a hault and turns around and says, "Sure. I guess so."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"remember what uumm.....suruno said" Luna said blushing still.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret blushes a little remembering and says, "Yeah I do, why?"


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"do....do you really like me" Luna said in a shy voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret blushes more, he doesn't know what to say.
He opens his mouth but all that comes out are funny murmering noises.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

Luna giggled, smled and said, "do you like me yes or no?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

kate summond a bird to look for luna and garret. "i hope i didnt miss anything" kate said smling. then the bird took off flying to look for garret and luna.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret tried to talk again but it was just funny murmers again, then he finaly nodded.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

Luna smiled and hugged him. "wil i like you too" Luna said blushing like crazy.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

the bird saw Luna hugging garret the bird hide in a tree and listen to their conversation.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Garret hugs back. All Garret could do to respond to Luna was to nod again.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

Luna looked at garret and said, "are you okay garret?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I'm... Fine." Garret says.
_"You've never acted like this around girls before, what the hells wrong with you!"_ Garret thinks.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"okay then want to go eat some ramen?" Luna said smiling.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

the bird left and went back to kate to tell her the news.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Sure." Garret squeeks out.
Luna and Garret walk towards the ramen shop.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

when they got to the ramen shop luna said, "ill have two bowls please." "right away ma'am" the shop keeper said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I'll just have one." Garret says.
The woman hand Luna and Garret thier food, Garret starts eating.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"so have you been having any missions lately" Luna said eating her ramen.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

after the bird told her everything she just relaxed and fell asleep.

*MeanWhile*

the man looked around town heading his face from the ANBUs.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"No, I've been just permoted to chunnin." Garret says between bites.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"oh wel thats cool. So can you tell me about kate? because she always have a bad temper each time someone gets her mad" Luna said finished with her first one and start eating her second one.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I think Kate is cool... Except for the ANBU thing, I don't like the ANBU." Garret says after finishing his Ramen.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"oh but why do you hate the ANBUs?" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"I think there cowards. They hide there face and rarly fight you up front." Garret explains.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

the man came to the ramen shop. "ill have one bowl please" he said. "okay sir" the shop keeper said.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

"oh wel i dont like the ANBUs too because you always have to listen to the leader and never have time to have some fun" Luna said with a bit of an angry voice.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

after the woman hand him the ramen he starts eating and looking around for any ANBUs.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

OCC: Last post everyone.

"I know what you mean!" Garret says and finishes with a laugh.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

OCC: okay bye reaper

"wel do you know anything else about kate because if you dont ill just ask her later. So whats your favorite jutsu?" Luna said getting up.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

the man heards kate name and looked at her. _"could she be her friend?"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"I only really have one Jutsu, shadow clones. I fight with my blood line traight." Garret says.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"oh wel im not very goood at one of my jutsus" Luna said already walking and leaving him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"nows my chance" he said to himself. He through a needle at Luna at her left arm and she fell to the ground out cold.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"You son of a bitch!" Garret yells as his giant hand grabs this man trapping his arms at him side, keeping him from performing jutsus.
"Somebody help Luna!" Garret yells at the top of his lungs and the ramen people run to help her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

the man started to laugh and said, "what did i do? did i killed your girlfriend?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

The chakra hand squeezes harder with Garrets anger making it difficult for the man to breath.
"I have yet to kill anyone, you will be my first." Garret says unsheathing his Kunai.
He walks up to the man and hold his custom kunai to the mans neck.
"Any last words?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"yeah its better if you take the pision out before she dies" he said with a small laughter.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret gets a twisted smile and says, "Thanks for the heads up."
The kunai runs across the mans neck, the chakra hand dissapears and the mans body hits the floor with a thud.
Garret runs over to Luna and pulls out the needle and attempts to suck out the poison.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

Luna was still breathing and saw Garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret spits out some poison. He notices Luna is looking at him.
"Are you ok?"


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"im fine just a bit dizzy" Luna said trying to get up.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret keeps her on the ground and he gets up.
"You stay down for a minute, just to make sure." Garret warns.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

Luna nods at Garret.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kate moved naruto and suruno away from her for she can stand up. "ill go look for garret and Luna" kate said to herself. She started walking back towards town.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret finishes looking around and sees everything is clear. He offers his hand to Luna she takes it and he pulls her up.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"what happened garret?" Luna said looking around and saw a dead body.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret remeber he just killed a man. He feels sick to his stomage.
"I... Killed your attacker." Garret says feeling faint and looking white as a ghost.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"garret are you already and what was he after?" Luna said holding on to Garret just to make sure he dosent faint.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kate saw Luna and garret and they were talking. "hi you two" kate said running up towards them.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Garret is just standing there still white as a ghost.
"This isan't good." Garret mumble as his head enters the neerest trashcan and he throws up.
He emergest and wipes his mouth and smiles, "I'm ok. Hi Kate. Oh and Luna I don't no what his motive was."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"oh okay, hi kate" Luna said smiling.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"so what are you two lovebirds talking about?" kate said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"Nothing, Luna just has a neer-death expreance, that about all." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"really then why is the dead body sti....." kate paused and walking to the dead body was at. "this is the man" kate said to herself.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"is something wrong kate do you know the man?" Luna said looking at the dead body closer.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"I hope it wasn't somebody important to you." Garret says


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"no its the killer that tryed to kill me" kate said picking up the necklace that was cover in blood.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"is he your father?" Luna said looking at her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"no my parents died a few years ago" kate said looking at the amulet thats blue saphire.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"Whats the deal with the necklace?" Garret asks, colour starting to return to his face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"my mother gave it to me when i was a child" kate said lookng at Garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"Well I'm glad you could get it back." Garret says as he make a giant chakra hand and picks up the body. 
Garret looks like he pitches an imaginary base ball and at the same time the giant chakra hand throws the body out of the village and into the forest.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"oh wel im sorry to hear that"  Luna said feeling sorry for kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kate cleaned the amulet and wore it around her neck. "okay so what were you to lovebirds where doing when i wasnt here?" kate said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"We wern't doing anything. At least not that I know of." Garret looks confused now.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"were you to on a date?" kate said smiling.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

Luna looks at kate. "yeah but that guy had to ruin our date" Luna said looking at Garret and blushing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"Yeah, but I managed to save you and get a necklace back to Kate. I turned a bad sitiation into a good one." Garret says modestly.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"wel....thanks for saving me" Luna said kissing his cheek and blushing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"thanks Garret" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto finnaly wake up."Hey where the hell is everyone!?" They ask.
They run around scared not able to find anyone.*AHHHHHHHHHHHH WE'RE GOING TO DIE!"

OOC: I return!Sorry for not posting since 05-25-2009


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kate heard naruto and suruno screaming. She vanished and appeared behind them. "hi twins"  kate said in a creepy voice.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Suruno screams scared when Kate appears behind him before turning around and him and Naruto hug her."Why did you leave us!?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"im sorry i just wanted to go see Garret and Luna and lets just say they are on a date" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto giggle."I knew they're were going to go out with each other," Suruno says.
"They're perfect for each other." Naruto giggles.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"maybe i shouldnt have told you two about that. me and my big mouth" kate said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"HEY WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!?Anyway don't leave us again mummy please don't!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"wait did u just call me?" kate said confused.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"We called you mummy!Your our mummy from now on!" They giggle before hugging her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"why do you two think im your mam?" kate said trying to get free from their hugs.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"We decide actually that your are mummy from now on because we have no proper parents so you r are mummy and......wait who are daddy?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"wel i dont have a boyfriend" kate said feeling sad.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Oh well who could be your boyfriend?" They ask themselves before thinking who they could set up with Kate.

OOC: what age is Kakashi in this?cause this is 7 years(I think)before the actually proper story


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kate just sit next to the tree crying.

OCC: if ur trying to get kate to be with kakashi then that would be a no!!


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

OOC: no not that I'm just asking cause I want to bring him in soon.

"Huh?Mummy?Are you ok?" Suruno asks.
"Maybe she sad cause she single but I don't know." Naruto says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

OCC: oh okay

"im fine." kate said still crying.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"You're not fine we'll do anything to make you feel better mummy just give us the word and we'll do!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"but i dont know?" kate said then she saw sasuke passing by. "hey loser wheres kakashi?" sasuke said to naruto.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Sasuke I'm not a loser and you know it!" Naruto shouts."You're the loser."
"Hello whats this children don't start fighting." a voice says from behind sasuke.
"Kakashi!" Suruno shouts(kakashi is one of Suruno's heros).


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

sasuke ignores naruto childish talk. "oh good. kakashi you still need to train me on doing the chidori" sasuke said looking at kakashi. kate just kept looking at sasuke.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"You're too young Sasuke if you used it at your age you could die."
"Haha Sasuke can't use it Sasuke can't use it!" Naruto chants.
"Naruto that mean!" Suruno says flicking Naruto.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

sasuke got pissed and looked at naruto. "shut up Loser" he said then walked away mad. kate was blushing red then got sad again.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

OOC: why Kate blushing this is based 7 years before the naruto series meaning Sasuke and Naruto and Suruno are 6

"Ow Suruno what was that for!"
"For being mean to Sasuke!"
"Ohhhhh Suruno loves Sasuke!"
"Boys don't continue it'll just lead to you two killing each other." Kakashi says before appearing in front of sasuke."Sasuke don't get annoyed when you're older you will certainly be able to use the chidori."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

OCC: okay my bad

sasuke just ignores kakashi and continues walking. kate stood up and walked to the far side of the woods to train.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Kakashi shakes his head disapprovingly before disappearing.
Meanwhile Suruno and Naruto and fighting."You love Sasuke you love sasuke!" Naruto shouts running away from Suruno.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kate was already in the woods close to the river. "i hope they  doing freak out when im gone?" kate said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"SURUNO LOVES SASUKE!SURUNO LOVES SASUKE!" Naruto yells.
"I DON'T LOVE HIM YOU DO YOU ASSHOLE!" Suruno yells back.
"Lets let mummy decide!" Naruto shouts.
"Ok mummy who is most likely to love Sasuke!?Mummy......MUMMY'S GONE!"
They start to freak out.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kate heard them yelling again. She vanished and appeared behind them and said, "what do you two want?"


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"MUMMY HE SAYS I LVE SASUKE WHICH ONE OF US IS MORE LIKELY TO LOVE SASUKE MUMMY!?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"wel both of you i guess" kate said smiling. Then five Anbus arrived behind kate. "ma'am we couldnt find the man" one of the ANBU said. "its okay Garret took care of that" kate said. "Garret but hes just a chuunin" he said so shocked. kate looked at him with cold eyes.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"HEY MUMMY WE DON'T LOVE SASUKE!Ummmmmmmmm mummy who are these people?What are they talking about?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"he was busy protecting his girlfriend" kate said coldly. "then wheres the body?" he said not looking at kate. "i dont know so the mission is over you may leave" kate said. "right" The five ANBUs said then vanished. "sorry about that their just my friends" kate said smiling. "not really they are such a pain" kate thinks to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Well ok mummy.Mummy I'm hungry and tired." Suruno complains while Naruto falls asleep and wraps himself around Kate's leg.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"So, uh Luna, what do you do for fun?" Garret asks.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"wel i dont know i just like to train for fun" Luna said with a giggle.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"wel i got an apple if you want it" kate said getting the apple out of her pocket.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"Oh, I play pranks on people for fun." Garret says and finishes with a giggle.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"wel im not very good at pranks" Luna said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret creates a one small chakra hand behind Luna and taps her on the shoulder with it, he makes it dissapear after it taps her.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

Luna looks back at saw no one was there. Then she looked at Garret and started to laugh.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret smiles and says, "Descovered that my bloodline trait is good for that kind of thing."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"oh cool and funny" Luna said still laughing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret keeps the smile and nods.
"What do you want to do?"


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"wel anything that might be fun. how about going swimming or do training" Luna said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"I don't really want to train after what happend, swimming sounds fun though!" Garret says, "Do you know a good spot?"


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"wel there is a lovely lake in the woods" Luna said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"Right. I'll follow you." Garret says.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"okay if you can keep up?" Luna said with a wicked smile. then She started running really fast and already ahead of him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"No sweat." Garret mumbles and crates a giant chakra hand he jumps ontop of it.
It takes off really fast and catches up to Luna really quickly. Garret turns his head to look at Luna and smiles.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"nice trick" Luna said smiling back.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"How much further, it's like we've been running forever." Garret complains, his lazyness come back.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"you are so lazy Garret." Luna said then she jumped really high then fell into the lake. "come on in the waters fine" Luna said giggling. Her clothes where already at the ground and was only wearing her bikin clothes.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret gets his hand to fly up into the air about 25 feet. He takes off all of his clothes axcept his boxer and he dives into the water. The resulting splash splashes Luna.
Garret sufaces and says, "The water is fine."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"i know" Luna said swimming around Garret. Then she went under the water and saw a glowing shell. but then back to the surface. "i think i found something under the water?" Luna said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret takes in a breath and stick his head under water. He can see what she was talking about. Garret dive underwater to retreave it. He grabs the shell and brings it to the surface.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"so what is it?" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret responds, "I have no clue, it's cool though."
Garret swims to the edge of the water and sets it by thier clothes.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"wel it looks like shell but i wonder why its glowing?" Luna said looking at closely.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"I don't know, we could always take it to the Third Hokage, he's really smart." Garret suggest.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"okay then lets go" Luna said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"Why now! We just got here, lets stay here a while longer." Garret says and foats on his back.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 31, 2009)

"okay then" Luna said swimming around in circles.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Garret smiles the dives down far enough so that Luna couldn't see him. He stays down there for a really long time. 

OCC: He's not dieing, he's playing a joke.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 1, 2009)

OCC: okay

Luna just ignores his trick and use ice style to freezen his legs underwater with out use her hand signs. "lets see if you can survive while your legs are freezen" Luna said playing a torture game.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Garret feels his legs go numb and looks down. His eyes wide and he lets out a bubble of air to see his legs are frozen. He uses his arms only to bring him back to the surface.
Garrets gasping for air, in between gasps he says, "That... wasn't even... cool."

OCC: Last post of the night, be on tomorrow, later.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 1, 2009)

"for me it was i call it my torture game. and im really sorry." Luna said happy then sad. Then the ice unfroze and he was able to feel his legs again.

OCC: okay night


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"Ok!" they say before grabbing it and breaking it in half to share but then Suruno stops and breaks his in half a second time for Kate.
"Here." Suruno says given her half of his part.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"Some game." Garret says then swims up to Luna and dunks her head underwater.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 1, 2009)

kate looks at him with a smile and said, "thanks suruno."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

Luna used a few hand signs then a clone appeared behind Garret and started Dunking Garrets head under the water. Luna begin to dive underwater and made a whirlpool to see if Garret gets traped in the whirlpool.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 2, 2009)

"You welcome Kate!" Suruno says grinning.
"Suruno fancies Kate!Suruno fancies Kate!" Naruto chants before Suruno jumps and strangles him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Garret fights the drag of the whirlpool. He makes a giant hand that drags him out of the water in into the air. Garret is holding his tounge out at Luna.
"Haha, better luck next time!"


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

"he just fell for my plan." Luna thinks to herself with a smile. Then the whirlpool stopped then ice needles start attacking Garret in the air. And Luna went back up to the surface to see if she hit garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Three or four needle hit Garret and he falls into the water. He surfaces with blood around him.
"Hey when did relaxing turn into training!" Garret exclames pulling out the ice shards.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

"im sorry i told you im not good with normal games im only good with torture games" Luna said feeling sad.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"Thats alright." Garret says pulling out the last one, "You'll get used to it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

"stop fighting you two" kate said not even looking at them and just eating her half apple. She sit beside the tree and at the sky.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

Luna nods. she got some water on her hands and frozed it. Its was a snowball and through it to Garrret and started laughing because the snowball hit Garret on the face.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Garret wipes the snow off his face and shakes his head with a grin.
"You know I'll get you back some day." He says getting out of the water and starts to get dressed.
"We should probally take this thing to the Third." Garret adds and points at it with a foot.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

"okay but first" Luna said smiling still in the water and made another snowball and hit him at the back of the head and started laughing again. Then Luna got out of the water and got dressed grabed the glowing shell.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Garret gumbles something as he starts to make his way back towards the Leaf.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 2, 2009)

"im sorry Garret i couldnt help it." Luna said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

"WE'LL FIGHT WHEN WE WANT TO!" Naruto shouts before Suruno kicks him."What was that for Suruno!?"
"For being mean!" Suruno shouts,"Never be mean especially if its Kate!"
"Ohhhhhhhhhhh so you do fancy her!" Naruto teases.
Suruno starts blushing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

"Yeah, yeah, just remeber pay backs a bitch." Garret says with a smile Luna can't see.
The two are very close to the Leaf now.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 3, 2009)

kate just ignores their fighting. Then sakura came walking up towards naruto. "hey naruto have you seen sasuke anywhere?" sakura said looking around.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 3, 2009)

"are we there yet?" Luna said being lazy.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 4, 2009)

"Sakura why are you always going on about Sasuke?" Naruto asks.
"Naruto she fancies him but I understand what you're getting it after all Sasuke doesn't like her." Suruno says.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 4, 2009)

The two walk threw the main gate to the Leaf. They head towards the Hokage building. Garret is staring at the still glowing shell.
"I hope it's cool." Garret says.

OCC: Narurider when will we have the first time skip?


----------



## Narurider (Jun 4, 2009)

OOC: Soon very soon


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 4, 2009)

"its none of your business" sakura said with an angry tone. Then she walked away mad. kate fell asleep.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

Naruto looks down sad and Suruno pats him on the back,"Don't worry Naruto she'll see how willing you are you risk your life for her."
Naruto looks back up smiling,"Thanks Suruno I needed that."
Suruno then but a finger over his lips and tiptoed to Kate before jumping on her shouting,"BOO!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 5, 2009)

kate woked up and screamed. "hey dont do that suruno i havent sleeped" kate said with a grumpt tone.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"Sorry Kate." Suruno says giggling with Naruto grinning and mouthing,"Real smooth Suruno,Real smooth."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"im going home" kate said walking towards town.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"NO!WAIT PLEASE!WE NEED YOU RIGHT NOW!THERE'S NO ONE TO LOOK AFTER US PLEASE STAY!" They beg before grabbing her legs and crying.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"okay i'll stay but im really tired" kate said yawning.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"Well I can help!" Suruno shouts excited before whipping out a coat from no where."I always sleeping under this when I'm out in a forest or something like that!"
"Show off you're just doing that for kate." Naruto mutters.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kate just walked back and sit beside the tree till she fell asleep.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

Suruno  sits down and falls asleep under his coat while naruto stayed awake watching him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kate was still sleeping till her friend came. "hey sensei are you awake?" she said pocking kate on the cheek. kate opens one eye. "i wasnt till you woke me up. what do u want Zoey?" kate said stretching then gets up. "i was thinking that you could train me" zoey said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

Suruno has a bad dream and wakes up."Where is Kate?" He asks himself before walking around and finding Kate with Zoey so hides.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"hmm....you want to train but dont you have a brother to train you?" kate said. "yeah but he went on a mission so i dont know how long it might take him to come back" zoey said sounding worried. "okay but we need to find a lake or a river" kate said already heading to the woods to find a river near by. "okay"  zoey said following her.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

Suruno sneaks after Kate and Zoey thinking of this as a game."I wonder what they're up to?" he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kate and zoey made it to the lake. "okay there is one jutsu i might teach you but its not easy for a genin to use it." kate said as if its a warning to zoey. "i dont care if it kills me or not i want to learn it." zoey said being angry all of a sudden. "man your just like sasuke always want to learn the jutsu." kate said sitting close to the lake.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 7, 2009)

Suruno behind a tree watching them and he goes to a tree closer to them but aciddently steps on a stick which snaps.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

zoey heared something and disappeared and jumped on top of suruno. "what do you want and whhy are you following us?" zoey said with a kunia on his neck. kate just ignores it and watch zoey to see if she kills suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 8, 2009)

"I......I.......was just wondering where Kate was going please don't kill me." Suruno says scared with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 8, 2009)

zoey made a weird look and said, "okay i wont kill you besides your a coward so your not worth killing." zoey puts the kunia away and walked back towards kate was at. "so suruno you came to learn or sneak up on us?" kate said still sitting besied the water.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 9, 2009)

"What?What are you doing that I could learn?" Suruno asks before a someone pokes him from behind and he squeals.He turns around and finds Naruto laughing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 9, 2009)

Zoey giggled too. "wel its not really learning but its a summoning jutsu" kate said smiling. "wel if you going to teach me the summoning it might be fun" zoey said feeling a bit amused.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 10, 2009)

"Whats a jutsu?" Suruno and Naruto ask(they doesn't know cause they are just children),"I've never heard of a jutsu before."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

"wel its hard to explane but kakashi might tell you." kate said smilning. "wel to bad your not like me im a genin see" zoey said pointing at her forehead showing the leaf village symbol.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: sorry for not posting i been busy at home and school

"yeah and maybe it could be a wishing shell" Luna said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

OCC: Well I'm gone for the summer, a more in depth explination on my profile and some of yours.

We had some good times, see you all in the fall!

Reaper


----------



## Narurider (Jun 15, 2009)

OOC: sorry was banned from comp for a week but I'm back
"I want to be a genin!" Naruto shouts while Suruno looks scared.
"Aren't genin the military rookies?" Suruno asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 16, 2009)

OCC: sorry for not posting yesterday i was busy

"wel...yeah but i dont learn much at the Academy" zoey said trying to remember. "okay enough about that know zoey do you want to learn the jutsu before you go off to your mission with your sensei" kate said already walking on top of the water. "yes ma'am i want to learn it so badly" zoey said feeling childish.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 17, 2009)

"Hey what jutsu are you going to teach her?" Naruto asks.
"You don't want to learn it do you?" Suruno asks scared.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 17, 2009)

"its none of your business" zoey said giving him the cold shoulder. "zoey stop that. the jutsu that im going to teach her is the summoning jutsu dragon of the darkness" kate said sounding a bit seerious. zoey turned back to look at kate and felt a chill right up her spine like a ghost breathing on her neck.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"That sounds so cool!" Naruto shouts."Teach me something!Teach me something!"
Naruto starts jumping about.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"wel okay but its not easy when i was Zoeys age my father try to teach me that and i was almost killed." kate said smiling it was a joke.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

Naruto stops jumping and looks scared."It nearly killed you...?" Naruto asks before starting to shiver in fear.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"yyeah it did if you dont beleive then i have a mark to provet" kate said turning around lifting her shirt half way that shows her back that had claw marks.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"Ummmm well I...ummmmmmm."
"You're not scared are you naruto?"
"No!Teach me it!" Naruto shouts.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kate put her shirt down and said, "okay but i have to teach Zoey first but i think i can train you two?" "fine but if he gets in my way ill kill him" Zoey said so serious.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"You're way to serious you really need a boyfriend you know that?" Naruto asks rudely.
"Naruto!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"wel i rather not have a boyfriend" Zoey said looking away mad. kate just looks at Zoey and naruto arguing.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"Whys that?" Naruto asks."Whats wrong with having a boyfriend if you're a girl?Wait you are a girl aren't you?"
"Naruto!" Suruno shouts scared.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"yes im a girl but....but every boy i like gets scared of me" Zoey starts to cry.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"NARUTO!Look what you did!"
Suruno goes beside Zoey."Don't be sad hes just an idiot thats all."
"I'm not!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"okay" Zoey sad still crying. "okay is this love tringle over for we can start the training" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"What do you mean love triangle!?" Naruto shouts.
"A love triangle is like someone likes someone but they love someone else who loves the first person am I correct?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"yes suruno thats correct. Zoey stop crying" kate said being nice. Zoey stopped crying and loks at kate. "so when are we going to begin?" Zoey said her eyes red from crying. "we begin now" kate said with a joyful smile.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"What how would that work I mean you said is this love triangle over nothing like that was going on!" Naruto shouts.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"thats what makes you think its love triangle" kate said giggling. "okay then how wel the summoning work?" Zoey said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Suruno kates confusing me!" Naruto complains.
"Well I don't understand either but still I'm listening and didn't you want to learn the samething as Zoey?"
"Oh yeah I'm going to learn faster than Zoey believe it!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"okay first you need to sign this" kate said taking out a small black scroll. "whats this?" Zoey said looking at the black scroll. "this is where you will be signing your name in blood." kate said opening the scroll that shows her family names before they died.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Hey Zoey don't take to long I don't want to wait for you to get this finished if you're slow!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Zoey got mad but ignored naruto and starts sighing her name in blood. "okay your turn naruto" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"What so I just have to sign this?"
"Well that sounds boring doesn't it Naruto?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"you have too because if you dont then the summoning wont work." kate said giving the scroll to naruto. "so when loser boy is done sighing it then we start summon the dark dragon?" Zoey said sitting beside the tree. kate nods with a smiles.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"LOSER BOY!I'M NO LOSER!"
Naruto angrily signs his name in the scroll then goes to kick Zoey but Suruno stops himl


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"okay now let my show you how the dark dragon looks like" kate said bites her thump and made a few hand signs. "summoning jutsu dark dragon!!" Then in a poof of black somke it showed a black dragon beside kate that haves blood red eye for killing. "thats the....the dark dragon" zoey said feeling scared and looks pale white. "yes but your might be different." kate said. "wel i hope the pick me i can easily kill them." the dragon said.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Coolllll an actual dragon its so cool I want it to eat Zoey man that'd be awesome!" Naruto says excited.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh shut up!" Zoey said giving him a punch and the back of the head. "okay then try to foces your chakra then make a few hand signs and there you might have a dragon" kate said petting her dragon.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto bit his thumb before starting to make hand signs and then slammed his hand to the ground.
A poof of smoke appeared and when it disappeared a little egg was in its place."What the-"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"i for got to tell you that your going to have to take care of an egg till its hatch" kate said laughing. Zoey did the samething and an egg appeared. "hey why is my egg colored red?" Zoey said looking at the egg strangely. "oh thats a fire dragon Zoey that might be a good oe for you" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto looks closer at his egg closer and noticed a little bit of black and a little of something else.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"naruto that egg its a good one that might be special" kate said looking a his egg. "it might even be a dark dragon egg?" the dragon said looking at naruto.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Maybe I don't know?Its got a little thingie I think it might be something to do with wind?I don't know." Naruto says before touching the egg and then picked it up."I can't take care of this alone."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh why not naruto" kate said with a bit of an angry tone. "wel im taking care of mine" Zoey said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Because I'm too young."
"I'll help if you want?" Suruno suggests.
"Ok but don't mess up."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"wel thats a good idea suruno" kate said smiling. "so how long do we have to wait till it hatches?" Zoey said holding her egg. "just three days its easy" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno smiles at kate before petting the egg."Suruno you love kate don't you?" Naruto asks in a whisper.
"Ummmmm well maybe I do." he whispers blushing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"okay then i better go now before my mother gets mad for coming home late" Zoey said and walks back to town. "okay bye Zoey." kate said and walked towards naruto and suruno. "so what do you two want to do now?" kate said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"I don't know I don't think theres anything to do." Naruto says.
"Well we've got a problem then."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well well wht do we got here *mysterious man walks in*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"i know lets go to the ramen shop" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

*whts ramen?? the man said to him self* *follows the cute girl and outher*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Ramen thats a great idea!You're so smart!"
Naruto and Suruno part drag part pull Kate heading towards the ramen shop.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"i guess you two are really starving huh? kate said walking back to town.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Yeah we are and we love ramen." they say and then suruno asks,"Do you like ramen kate?Its awesome really."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"wel i never tried it" kate said looking at suruno with his smile of joy for ramen.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

They arrive at the ramen shop."Three bowls please!" Suruno demands and the shopkeeper goes to make the ramen.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

*catches up to them* hey hold up i could nt help my self overhearing u people but wht is ramen if i may ask *toches the girls arm*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

hey sorry guys idk that this waz the wrong RP but to whoever started this can i join


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: join if you want


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate looks at the man. "wel i dont know how about ask suruno or naruto?" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

(thanks man oh and hey my name is spike) well ok *walks in frount of the boys* hey whts ramen


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Ramen is just the best food ever!You should try it." Suruno says as their ramen arrives."You can taste some of mine to see if you like it."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well whts it made of *looks in the bowl*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate just gets a bowl of ramen and starts eating. "wow its like tasting heaven" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"I don't know noodles I guess I just like it cause it tastes good so I don't really care what its made of.Really kate?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"yeah this ramen is so delicious" kate said with joy in her voice.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well ok ill try some *gets a bowl and some chop sticks* dam this stuff is good *finishes bowl*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"There both of you like ramen now thats a good days work." Suruno says before eating his ramen.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

now here try something that i love to eat *gets dead body out of bag* wolud u like some *rips off 1 arm and give it to suruno*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate finished eating and looked at the man getting something out of the bag. "whats that?" kate said getting scared. "is....is that a...a body....?" kate said studdering.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

*looks at the girl blood driping frm mouth*y yes it is would u like some *rips off the outher arm and hands it to the girl*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate just looks at it then fainted.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

omg r u ok did i scare u my dear *looking down at the girl*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate wakes up and backs away from the man. "who....who are you?" kate said still feeling scared.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

um my name is spike whts yours *looks at the girl*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"my....my name is...is kate but are...are you a....a demon or something" kate said studdering again.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

um yes my father is the devil so i got all of his things like loveing to eat the living....i mean dead..ha ha and all of his powers and stuff that i learned but the thing is that i can never find true love until the right kisses my out of my madness


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh wel i hope you get to find your true love" kate said smiling. she gets up and sit back on her chair getting more ramen.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

i do to *looks at kate* cuz with out love ill alwayz hurt the ones i love


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh im sorry to hear that" kate said feeling sorry for him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

no need to feel sorry i brought this on my self *looking sad*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate starts eating her second bowl.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Hello I don't mean to stop this little talk but what the hell are you doing here stranger?" Suruno asks."Whats your name?Where are you from?"
"Suruno its my job to be rude idiot then you have to hit me for it!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate looks at suruno and naruto arguing. "so are yuo guys going to eat?" kate said looking at them.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Oh yeah!" they say before wolfing down ramen before getting seconds and then their third bowls before slowing down.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate giggled and contiune eating her third one.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Hey Kate do you have a dream?Or someone you look up to?" Suruno says.
"I do mine is to be hokage!" Naruto shouts.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"wel no i dont even have a dream or anyone i looked up to" kate said looking at suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Wow you don't have a dream well you should get one it gives you reason to live and fight." Suruno says and Naruto nods in agreement.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"wel there is one but you guys might not like it" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"What?What?What?" Naruto asks.
"Why wouldn't we like it Kate?Is it bad or something?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"no wel it was my dream when i was a child but today im sick of it" kate said getting angry.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

well if u realy want to know who come close cuz no one else must know


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Well ok don't tell us!" Suruno says going into a huff and grumbling something about annoying women and their lies.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

well here it is *looks at every body*

name:spike/HIM when given blood

age:14

rankutsider

clan:killed

village:killed

family:killed

spikes jutsu style:lighting,fire,ice

HIMS jutsu style:black magic,healing,berzerk maddness,blood spit effect

Background:forced to live in pain and sorrow he was driven by anger to kill his family and causing the death of his village and clan,he was known as an outsider with a curse to never find love,when given blood he will go crazy for blood and the only way to stop HIM will be by a kiss from the girl he will love for ever


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

OOC: very sappy background.So who the girl he will love forever?


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

*looks at Suruno with red eyes filled with anger* i havent found her yet (anger in voice) *gets shotgun and aims it at suruno head* never ask me that ? again u got that


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"my dream is being and ANBU but now i just want to be a jounin" kate said playing with her chosticks.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2009)

"Um Kate help me the weird man is going to kill me!" Suruno says before bursting into tears and crying like a baby.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

wht u say punk *loading shotgun*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"spike calm down or i'll slap you" kate said grabing his shirt.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

thats it im out of *here pushes kate out of the way and starts shooting the gun in the air* (BOOM) (BOOM) (BOOM)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate gets mad from being pushed. kate disappeared and appeared in front of him and pushed spike to the ground with a kunia on his neck. "you know im an ANBU and i can easily kill you" kate said looking at him stright in the eyes. she was on top of him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

y yes but u know i can do this *gets 2 shotguns aims both of them at kates head* now who haz the advantage *finger's on triggers*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"i guess you win you know your lucky i dont have a boyfriend who cares about me" kate said smiling like she wanted to die.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

(put guns away) go ahead i have nonething to live 4 (leves neck open) i hav no family friends or a loved one to care 4 so end my life now


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate drops the kunia and starts to cry. "your....your just like me i have no family but i have friends who look up to me" kate said.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

*tears runs down face* well u have friends (g2g eat be right back)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"wel you have me as a friend" kate said smiling while still crying.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

*crying* maybe that is true but how do i know that u wont leave me alone when this is over


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"i'll awlays be with you" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

no u cant every i care about alwyz leaves me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"its promise spike" kate said hugging him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

no i cant fall 4 it....nt....again


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"whats wrong?" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

love...i cant love...again.... ill just end hurting....again


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate blushes and moves away from spike. "wel uumm....sorry" kate said looking down.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

no its ok ill never hurt u my dear


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"okay do you mind if...nevermind its a silly question" kate said blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

wht tell me it *looking away*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"would you mind if i kiss you on the cheek" kate said blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

*gasp* (*thinking to himself* "could see be the one") well i dont know if u want i guess just hold on *bites wrist to get blood to turn into HIM* this is a test 4 my own good *turns into HIM*

(HIMS voice) who r u and wht do u want


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate looks at him. "is it a yes or a no?" kate said confused.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

(spikes voice) yes but fast hes getting to strong


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"oh okay" kate said. Then kissed him on the cheek but she triped on something so she accendently kissed him on the lips.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

(mmmmmmmmm) *closes eyes and keep kissing*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate was still kissing him and was blushing red.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

thinking to him self she is the one *still kissing  as well*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate pushes spike away from him. "im sorry" kate said looking away.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

*red light lifts off my body and explodes in the air* my curse its gone it finaly gone *kisses kate again* u...u..r..the one that i will 4ever


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"really? i.....i didnt notice" kate asid blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

im....im....happy 4 the first time in my life *holds hand* lets go walk


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"but what about suruno and naruto there just kids i dont want to leave them here and they think im their mother" kate said feeling sad.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

oh well ok then wht do u think they say when they c us holding hands will they get mad


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"wel i dont thinks so" kate said thinking about it.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

well thats good u know them better than i do but if one of them attacks me ill shoot  them *gets shotgun out*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"no its better if you dont kill them" kate said grabing the shotgun.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

who said i waz going to kill them maybe just a flesh wound u know like in the arm or foot just so they can rember not to mess with me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"if you do that then i'll slap you till you go flying" kate said pointing the shotgun on his neck.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

oh crap i do like u,u know how to handle a gun vary well but can u dismeber it *hands move fast and shotgun ends up on the floor in peices**smile* just like that


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate just loks at him then walked back to the ramen shop to eat again. "three bowls please" kate said smiling. "yes ma'am" the shopkeeper said with a smile. kate got her three bowls and starts eating one.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

hey hold on *picking up the shotgun* *runs to the ramen shop can i have one bolw kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate nods and contiune eating.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

thankyou *kiss on the cheek* (starts eating)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kate blushes a little and starts eating her second one.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

im done *brings up shotgun*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: NO!YOU DESTROYED MY RP!THATS IT I'M OUT OF HERE!


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

wht did we do *looks at Suruno*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: you turned it into a love story!It was going to have burning villages and crap!most of it would be sad but in the end it would be better but oh no you turn it into a love story!


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 21, 2009)

(Hmmm I wonder where Naruto and Hinata can be).


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

OOOC: why kill off your character's?I didn't want that!And Antony Naruto is like 6 at the moment and Hinata isn't in this RP


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate stood up and started walking to the woods. "so what should i do now?" kate said to herself.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

kate hold on whts worng *walking with kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"oh its nothing really" kate said making a fake smile.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

kate come on even a bby can tell thats a fake smile whts a matter


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate continue walking and fainted because she got sick all of a sudden.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

omg kate r u ok KATE!!! KATE!!! wake up dont die on me who did this to u (shaking kate)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I'm bored!Wheres Kate!?" Suruno complains.
"I don't know." Naruto says."Lets go look for her."
They went to look for her and found the "man" with Kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate woke up and looked at spike then lauhged. "im....fine just.....got sick" kate said smiling weakly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

no u r nt fine tell me who or wht got u sick waz it oroichimaru


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"it was no one its because of me last week or so i trained all day and night" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

well thats nt enough to get u sick only vary tired now tell me whts wrong


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hey whats going on with you two!?" Suruno asks.
"And why did you leave us?" Naruto asks rudely.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate looks at naruto and suruno. "sorry we didnt mean to leave you there" kate said looking at both of them.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well what were you two doing while you two were all alone?" Suruno asks suspicously.
"Yeah what were you two doing?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

none thing just getting to know each outher vary good  *eyes turn bright red when looking at naruto* u  guys know kate better than i do can u tell whts wrong with her (still staring at naruto)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate just sighed and said, "i was just going to meet someone in the woods but spike followed because i didnt want to tell him the truth that i was sick."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Thats not all that happened is it?" Naruto asks.
"Kate you're sick?Then what are you doing here you should be relaxing not wasting your energy!" Suruno says concerned.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

naruto come here now (eyes go pitch black while looking at naruto)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"yeah i know suruno" kate said getting up. kate just walks towards naruto and suruno and said, "i'll be at home and i guess i wont be able to help you with your summoning."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Don't worry we understand." Suruno says smiling at Kate.
"Well ok mister." Naruto says before walking towards him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate smiled back and hug him. "i know you do and naruto his name is spike" kate said then started walking back to town.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

let my c how u r just hold still ok this wont hurt....alot *eyes go red and trys to biet the neck of naruto*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

Suruno blushed when she hugged him but he quickly hid it."Hey leave Naruto alone you meanie!" Suruno shouts before running and slamming his fist into spike's face.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

bad idea mister *moves hair out face to show razor sharp teeth* lets go *eyes turn bright red for blood lust and charges at Suruno* i need some blood now


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate made to her house and opened the door. "i should go make some tea before i go rest" kate said to herself heading towards the kitchen.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"LEAVE US ALONE!" Suruno yells before exploding with a huge source of energy so large it could destroy millions of villages.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

ha u think that works *sprouts wings* ha ha i got i birds eye view of u guys now wht


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate felt huge source of energy so she disappeared and appeared at the woods. She saw suruno going out of contorl.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I SAID LEAVE US ALONE!" Suruno shouts before using a tree to lung at Spike and smashes right into him,head into spike's stomach.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

awwwww you...you...got...well done *falls to the ground and lands on a rock that pirces through stomace*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"WHATS GOING ON HERE!!" kate yelled with so much anger. She felt a bit dizzy but she shook it off.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

*looking at kate* hi bby i missed you hes a good fighter he beat me im proud of him (losese conchitness)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"HE TRYED TO BITE NARUTO'S NECK!" Suruno shouts."I couldn't just stand by and let that happen to Naruto!Naruto are you ok?"
"Yep thanks to you."
"Wait bby?" Suruno asks."Why did he say that Kate?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"wel he uumm...he said that because he is my bofriend" kate said smiling. kate walked up towards spike and try to heal his injures.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

awwww that burns so much but thax 4 helping (kiss on the cheek)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hes you boyfriend?" Suruno says before getting very depressed and started to walk away sad.
"Hey Suruno!" Naruto says running after him."Whats wrong?"
"Well I kinda like Kate and I know shes older than me but I can't help it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"it was nothing" kate said blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

but i still cant move y nt


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"wel it because you need to rest or maybe you broke your spine?" kate said confused.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

well if i broke my spin medicaly i would a have been killed on impact maybe its my leg thats broken


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"She doesn't care enough to notice we're gone why is she with that guy?" Suruno asks.
"Yeah hes a physcopath!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate nods and healed his leg then she went to find naruto and suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"I wish she'd actually notice how I'm there for her." Suruno says.
"Yeah its the same with me and Sakura." Naruto says.
"Lets see I love Kate whos to busy with Spike and you love Sakura whos to busy stalking sasuke."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

hey wait 4 me hold on im still trying to get up HEY i heard that no need to be a suck up but thank you i am physcopath! ha ha


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate sneaked up on naruto and suruno. "you do know i can hear everything" kate said looking at both of them.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

finaly gets there so whts going on oh crap!!! (falls back)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"AH!" They shout.
"Kate....you heard......?" Suruno asks.
Meanwhile Naruto laughs at Spike.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"yeah i did but im not mad" kate said smling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"How much did you hear Kate?" Suruno asks starting to blush.
"Hey physco man!" naruto says to spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

thats it im go to go crazy on you (gets shotgun) kate can i put him out of his misary please hes getting on my last nerve or ill let HIM do it for me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"lets say i only heard you saying you love me and naruto loving sakura" kate said then looked at spike. "spike if you do that then i'll kill you myself you got it" kate said.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry *puts gun*away u r so lucky that i love kate,naruto or else ill shoot your head clean off


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"So you know well ummmm this is embarassing." Suruno says blushing while Naruto stuck out his tongue at Spike before laughing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"wel its okay suruno you can tell" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

ok thats it come here black magic mind control (gets inside naruto's head) ha ha ha now time 4 u to expirence my world (opens up head and let all nightmars looes)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well I guess I couldn't hide it forever but you want to be with spike so well I don't know what to do Kate."
Naruto suddenly starts screaming.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

ha ha who's crazy now hu wht u going to do hu im in your head (lets out zombies)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"GET THE HELL OUT OF MY HEAD!" Naruto says getting angry letting out a huge amount of negative energy and attacks Spike.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"SPIKE STOP THIS RIGHT NOW!!" kate yelled losing her temper.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

thats negitave engeary only enpowers me,ok i think u sufferd enough black magic back tract (gets out of naruto's head) dont mess with me again i went eazy so dont make me unleash my full form in you head


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

Suruno suddenly became scared at Kates outburst of angry and he started to shiver in fear.Naruto turns back to normal and faints.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate looks at suruno who is afraid of her. "im sorry suruno but i do have a sister if you want to meet her she is the same age as you i mean if you want to or not?" kate said looking at suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

you have a younger sister i thought u where an only child,im sorry bby (looks at kate) but he started it (points at naruto) he called me crazy


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well I guess I could meet her." Suruno says scratching his head before checking if Narutos alive."Hes ok for now."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"wel okay but she doesnt live with me she lives in the woods" kate said laughing like it was a joke. "wel i dont care who started it you got that!!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Why is mister spike so mean to us?" Suruno asks himself in his head before yawning and instantly falling asleep.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

*smiles* aww the little boy feelasleep (picks up suruno) lets go (starts walking with suruno on back) he feels like my backpac when i went to school


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate looked at suruno that he was instantly falling asleep. "spike you should really contorl your anger before i kick your butt out of here" kate said not feeling in a good mood to agrue.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

hey im doing every body a favor im the one carying the two chidren on my back (picks up naruto as well) now let go


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"wel okay but  if you do anything stupid then im not going to talk to you" kate said already walking.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

ok then i wont but only if they me mad then ill have to do somthing like wht i did to naruto,wht r looking or do here again i 4got *looks at kate*,man r these kids hevay


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"we are going to find my sister" kate said still walking.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

oh yes thats right your sister kim is it


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"no my sisters name is amy. she just likes to stay in the woods training" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

oh amy thats a nice name but i like yours better


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"and why is that?" kate said smiling. kate and spike were getting close to a river where her sister amy lives.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

kate is close to kat and i love kats (looks at kate)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"oh okay" kate said giggling. kate stopped and saw the river and smiled. "we are here" kate said looking at the waterfall.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

wow this looks so nice *drops naruto and suruno on the ground* dam they r hevy so wheres ur sister


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto both wake up and the same time annoyed at Spike."Hey we were sleeping you ruined our peaceful sleep!" they complained hitting him with very weak punches.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

well do u want me to put u back to sleep (makeing a fist),u guys should be thanking me i gave u guys a ride on MY BACK!!!


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"hey amy are you here?" kate yelled with a smile on her face. Amy appeared at the other side of the river. "hey kate long time no see right" Amy said laughing.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Fine thank you." they say before rushing over beside Kate to meet Amy.
"Hey I'm Suruno and this is Naruto." Suruno says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"hi suruno and naruto" Amy said smiling. "so amy how was your day?" kate said looking at the waterfall. "well its just peachy" amy said showing her a basket of peaches. They both started to laugh.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

good u r so lucky that kate and amy r here or i will hit u in to next year,well well so this is amy so nice to meet my dear how r u (bow's down)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"I don't get the joke do you?" Naruto asks.
"Nah well women laugh at anything." Suruno replies.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

u guys r so stupid (slaps naruto and suruno in the back of the head) good joke amy so can i have a peach *looks in the basket*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

kate both look at them with anger. "maybe you should be a woman to know these kinds of jokes" kate said looking at both of them. "do you boys want a peach?" amy said looking at them.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Sorry Kate." Suruno says putting on a sad face.
"I want food!" Naruto shouts grabbing a peach and starts to eat it.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

wow u r hungry naruto im nt going to carry u(this is going to b fun) *gets in side naruto mind and makes the peaches look like eye balls*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"its okay suruno i didnt mean to lose my temper" kate said smiling. "uumm....suruno....nevermind i better go" Amy said blushing running into the woods.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Peaches eyeballs who cares?" Naruto says and coutinues eating.
"Huh?Hey Amy where are you going!" Suruno asks running after her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

well then lets pump it up (lets nightmares losses in narutos head) i love messin with this kid


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

kate just sits under the tree relaxing. "im just going somewhere were i can be alone" amy said still blushing bright pink.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"If thats all then how come you're blushing?" Suruno asks moving a bit closer to her.
"That all you got mister?" Naruto asks calmly.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

Amy backs away slowly blushing even more. "its...its nothing" amy said then triped over a rock and grabed suruno with her. "spike stop that right now" kate said not moving from spot.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Amy what the-" Suruno cuts off before tripping over the rock as well as Amy had then he falls to the ground hurting his back.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

ha ha that waz funny his first mistake with a girl alwayz go down when your girl goes then u r shure 4 a thank u kiss,ok bby ill stop (stops nightmares) (sits next to kate,hold kates hand)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"naa she can take care of herself" kate said watching the birds. Amy gets up then looks at suruno. "are you okay suruno im so sorry i didnt mean to" amy said crying.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"I'm ok Amy its not that bad." Suruno says getting up and gives Amy a reassuring hug."Don't cry please?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

how cute can i break up the love fest (gets shotgun and aims up bout to shoot) can i hu hu


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"no spike or your out of here" kate said looking at him. Amy blushes and hugs him back and said, "okay i wont but im really sorry."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"You don't need to be sorry I wouldn't if I was hurt because you're not are you?" Suruno asks smiling happily at Amy.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

darn it ok can i mess with naruto


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

"no im not hurt" Amy said smiling. "fine at least he isnt scared no more i think?" kate said looking at naruto.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

(sneeks up behind naruto)HEY!!! NARUTO!!!! (points shotgun at head) turn around iv got somthin to show u


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Good I wouldn't want you to be hurt." Suruno says before quickly kissing her on the cheek."Oh sorry I got carried away."
"Ok mister." Naruto says before turning around and waving at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

(BOOM!!!! shoots shotgun in air) did i frighten u g2g to bed its getting late here in cali


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Nope you don't scare me anymore." Naruto says sticking out his tongue at Spike and grinning near to laughter.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

ok thats it nobody laughs at me (goes full demon form *looks like my siggy* and bite naruto's neck)yessss young blood i want more (goes after suruno)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

Naruto faints from blood loss."Naruto!" Suruno shouts before starting to run from spike and dragging Amy with him without noticing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

thats right come to me young blood oh u brought a snack looks at amy give me your blood *trying to bite suruno's neck*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

Suruno keeps running now faster than ever to get him and Amy away from spike but he soon finds a dead end."Well this isn't good." Suruno says before turning to face Spike."We didn't do anything wrong leave us alone!"
Suruno slams himself into Spike with great force.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

owww gets up wht happen to naruto y r u guys scared


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"You bit Naruto then you tried to bite us!Whats wrong with you man!?" Suruno shouts angrily before turning to check that nothing happened to Amy.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG i....i...im so....so sorry naruto naruto made me lose my temper and i guess since kate wazent here to stop me he got controul of my body u...u should go check on naruto i know how to heal but if i do that then ill go on a rampage and only kates kiss can stop me so u go


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Yeah yeah I know youe stupid fake way to stop you when you go into a rampage." Suruno said before going to check on Naruto.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

no its true i can only be stoped be a girls kiss or else ill never change back to my self


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Yeah yeah if you say so." Suruno says before getting up from beside Naruto and goes back to Amy.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

hey man r u jelous that im going out with kate


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC: do you mean real life or in the RP?


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC:a little of both be onest


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC: not in real life no in Rp Suruno is confused at the moment with who he loves: Kate or Amy


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC i got know

so tell me who is it kate or amy


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC: yeah I understand why

"I don't know right now ok I'll figure it out later I know I well." Suruno says before yawning loudly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

ok i wont pressure u into telling me nt yet at least


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Yet?No even if I did know I would never tell the likes of you!" Suruno shouts then changes quickly from confident into scared.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

wht did u say to me u little punt punk *eyes goes pitch black*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"I said that even if I knew I wouldn't tell the likes of you!" Suruno shouts angry again.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

u realy want to start something that u might die 4 hu do ya *gets shotgun*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 27, 2009)

kate saw the whole fight right to the end. Kate got so sick of spike always losing his temper that she had no chose but to slap him. She got up and walks towards spike and slapped him really hard until it leaves a red mark on his cheek. "im so sick of this spike i just wish you didnt have HIM with you" kate said sounding so anger then before that her chakra level was of the chart. Amy was blushing and when she was about to say something to suruno but she got interrupted by spike going carzy over blood. Amy was so scared that she saw spike turn to a demon that she screamed. She ran next to kate and began to cry.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 27, 2009)

owww i try to control HIM but the only way to kill HIM is that u have to kill me,so wht am i supposde to do hu (starts to cry) do u want me to die kate just cuz i get crazy at some points,(gets shotgun and aims it at my head), do u want this to happen to me hu is this what u want u want me to die just so u dont have to c HIM come out of me ever again tell me wht should i do (load's shotgun)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate just looks at him putting the shotgun on his head. "please spike dont kill yourself" kate said begging him. Amy was still close to kate still crying.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

but u want HIM dead dont u and u know how i must do that bout to (pull trigger) im sorry 4 getting u mad *crying*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

"spike just stop this right now i dont care about him if he dies or not i just dont want you to get hurt." kate said hugging him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

but...but...i must i  have to 2 make u happy


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Suruno instantly goes to Amy."Hey Amy are you alright?" Suruno asks worried about her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

"spike even if you kill yourself it wont make me happy" kate said crying. Amy looked at suruno with tears streaming down her cheeks and hugged him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

then wht should i do hu i alwayz loes my temper when naruto go's around calling me crazy and all *gasp* thats it naruto....naruto....NARUTO!!!!! (goes full demon form)its him he's the one who started all this now he will pay


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Amy........Amy please don't cry for me?" Suruno asks hugging her back and looking furiously at spike.
Naruto wakes up."Why does my neck hurt so much?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

"spike calm down please" kate said still hugging him. Amy stops crying and looked at kate who was trying to hold spike down from losing his temper.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"She stopped crying thats good." Suruno thinks to himself.
"Hey why does my neck hurt?" Naruto asks again.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

im trying to but he's getting to strong 4 me help me

(HIM'S voice)it's your falult naruto u did this to us

(spike's voice)run naruto run now ill hold HIM back


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate was still holding spike down then she kissed spike on the lips. Amy was still hugging suruno then she lets go of him and was blushing bright red.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

(knocked out frm the pain that HIM did to me frm the inside still in full demon form)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Suruno notices the way Amy acted."Whats up Amy?" he asks now somethings up.
Naruto sees Kate kiss spike and pukes.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate stops kissing him. "wel that didnt work" kate thinks to herself. "its that...that i uumm....nevermind" amy said still blushing not even looking at suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

(wake's up still in full demon form) wht....wht....where going to say bby and naruto i am going to kill you one of these day


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Something comes over and a weird voice says,"Come and try it!"
"Amy what is it?You can tell me." Suruno says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

Amy was to nervous to say so she kissed suruno on the lips. kate just gives up and just sit under the tree.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Suruno starts blushing like mad as Amy kissed him on the lips."Amy" he thinks before kissing back.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

no suruno dont go thats HIM talking to u dont go (get's stabed by kuni) *gasp*u...u cant take the boy he's to young


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC: I'm lost.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate looked at amy kissing suruno and smiled. "i see love birds" kate said laughing. Amy was still kissing suruno then stops and said, "shut it kate!" Amy said blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC:u said "Something comes over and a weird voice says,"Come and try it!"
OOC:waz that u or saying it or i could just say that im talking to my self


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC: I'm woops I was going to right over Naruto sorry but the nexy thing the stabbed bit is what I'm talking about.

"Oh come Amy its not that bad that Kate said that because we could say the same about her and...."Suruno lowers his voice so only Amy can hear,"The creep."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate turned to a cat to hear suruno say 'The creep'. Amy giggled then saw a cat walks towards suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC:that waz HIM stabing me dont mind that

hey im a demon i heard that but ill let it pass since u have a girl next to u and all but next time its ill snap your neck you got that punk


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Oh spike would you like to bet on that?I bet you couldn't lay a finger on me." Suruno says before waving at the cat.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

The cat meowed at spike. Amy started to laugh.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

hello kitty *to suruno* you wanna bet that i cant kill u right now right here like that i am still in demon form (eyes go red) KATE stop suruno be4 i go crazy again


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"What are you laughing at Amy?" Suruno asks confused."Yeah I want to bet."
Naruto waves,"Hello am I not here?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

The cat meowed and starts attcking suruno. "im laughing at my sister" amy replied. "Kate stop this right now!"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

oh hello naruto do u rember me your blood....blood i...i want it JKJK SORRY 4 ATTACKING u back ther i lost controul of my self


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Get off me you dumb cat!" Suruno says pulling and kicking at the cat.
"Oh its fine mate." Naruto says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

The cat fell to the ground out cold and change back to kate. Amy runs towards kate's body. "kate are you okay?" Amy said moving kate's shoulder.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

good good u want to eat something im so HUNGRY lets all go get something im buying


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"That cat was..........Kate but......but......how......did......she why.......did she?" Suruno says confused.
"Yeah I'm hungry too." Naruto says putting a hand on his tummy.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate didnt woke up her skin was cold as ice. "suruno shes.....shes not breathing" Amy said crying.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

WHT THE HELL did u do suruno if she is realy hurt i am going to kill u nice and slow and keep your skin as a coat


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"What!?Not breathing?" Suruno asks,"Not good not good not good!"
"Hey guys we just need to take her to hospital.Now Suruno you take one arm I'm taking the other!" Naruto demands before slipping one of Kate's arms around his shoulder and Suruno gets the other and they start to drag her to hospital.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy follows beside suruno still crying. "doing think she will be okay suruno?" Amy said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"I don't know but I know that she is getting better if we can help it!" Suruno says and Naruto nods.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

no u r going to slow let me handle this *sprouts wings and takes every body up in the air* HOLD ON *gets to the hospital*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"That was cool I want to be able to sprout wings!" Suruno and Naruto say before running into the hospital to tell the medic whats wrong.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy smiles faintly. Kate woke up in a different place the floor was cover in blood she didnt stop to question herself she keeps following the blood stains. When she fanilly made it there was a big gaint gates and had a seal in the middle to keep something in or out of the gates. She walked up to the gates and looked closer then a hand grabed her shirt. "so your the one they sealed me in" she said smiling evil reaveling fangs. "wha....what are you talking about?" kate said sound scared.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

ill teach u guys later how to do that look's at kate i think she's going in to a coma


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

As Kate got to the giant gates Suruno and Naruto suddenly feel sick."Whats this feeling in my tummy it feels so weird." Suruno says and suddenly the left side of the hospital was smashed apart.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

holy crap wht waz that


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"No not him......not now." Suruno says before Orochimaru appears."No its him why did it have to be him?"
"Hello now lets get this over with." Orochimaru says before grabbing Suruno and disappearing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"you know what im talking about or maybe you dont remember do you" she said looking at kate stright in the eyes. "I....i dont know what your talking about?" kate said trying to look away from her red eyes. "you will know soon enogh" she said giggling evilly. "now kate can you take that seal off the gates?" kate looked at he seal then at her. "I wont do it" kate said trying to sound brave.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

*stays with amy and kate*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

Orochimaru had already gone by the time Spike had said anything."No you're not taking Suruno if I can help it!" Naruto says before running off to find Orochimaru.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"naaa forget it but you will know" she said then kate woke up breathing heavily. "wha....what happened?" kate said looking at amy and spike. "sister your alive" amy said crying again and hugging her.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

Naruto wasn't making any progess but kept going."Just you wait Orochimaru!I'm coming for ya!"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

omg bby your alright thank orouchimaru took..took suruno *starts to cry*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"wait what?" kate said and got up. "hey naruto where did orochimaru go?" "sister where are you going?" Amy said looking at kate. "to get suruno back" kate said looking at amy with a smile.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

no u wont go u r nt fully recoverd yet (grabs kate)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

Suddenly Orochimaru appears in front of Naruto with Suruno."Orochimaru give him back!" Naruto demands.
Orochimaru stays still before going on his knees."Please take him I can't take it anymore!"
"You only had him for two minutes."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate was feeling confused. "what....what just happened?" kate said looking at orochimaru. Amy was standing close to kate.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

kate suruno did wht he does the best bug the hell out mf ppl and jus like me my brother could nt take it


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Please take him!" Orochimaru says before disappearing leaveing Naruto and Suruno.
"Well you turned mister insane into mister cuckoo shack." Naruto says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate looks at spike. "no wonder suruno sure is a big mouth of a talker" kate said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Hey what does that mean!?" Suruno asks angry at Kate.
"It means you should calm down before I smack you!"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

hey i know hes evil and all but he's still my brother come dont say stuff about him please AAAAAAAAAAA i got u he is the worst i think hes crazyer than me *shoots shotgun in the air*ha ha ha (in a crazy voice)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy walked up to suruno and said, "is orochimaru a good guy or a bed guy?" Kate just contiunes laughing at suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Huh?What do you mean Amy?" Suruno asks.
"Hes bad very bad Amy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy giggled for what naruto said. "hey i still dont get it why did orochimaru wanted you for?" kate said looking at suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

cuz oroichimaru is animes :mj


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: oh snap!

"I don't know maybe because I'm loveable." Suruno says.
"Yeah you're so loveable...NOT!" Naruto says.

OOC: Oh Snap again


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: what?

Amy started to laugh really hard and fall to the ground still laughing. kate try not to laugh but couldnt help it so she started to laugh.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: i just totaly made that up right now

did he toch u any where in those 2minuet u where gone or did he hang u over his blacknay


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"What....No!I didn't let him I wouldn't let anyone do that you sicko!Oh why is Amy and Kate laughing so hard?It wasn't that funny."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

YOU R TO YOUNG TO UNDER STAND IT

OOC:im sorry narurider 4 the mental scar


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Kate and Amy stops laughing then looks at suruno. "we were laughing about something else" Amy said smiling. Kate made a hand sign and disappeared then appeared at the woods.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: just make sure to say that next time I've got orochimaru no scene so he hears and then we bring to light what he did to the akatsuki leader

"Then what were you two laughing at Amy?" Suruno asks sliding closer to Amy with a grin on his face.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC:dam u r bad

 wo kate where did u go (fllaows kate powers and ends up in a tree) how did i get up here


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy blushes then trys to look away but couldnt. "we.....we were laughing.....laughing about....." Amy said then started to laugh again. kate was walking around the woods think about what the girl said in her dreams. She started to laugh to herself and said, "what was i thinking it was just a dream"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: yeah I know I'm corrupted

"Why are you laughing?" Suruno asks.
"She is an idiot thats why."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy stops laughing then walks to naruto then slaps him. The she starts running into the woods without looking back. "its better to stay away from people" amy said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Amy!Come back!" Suruno shouts before running after her and Naruto hesitates but follows him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy just keeps on running then triped over something and fell to the ground crying. "its better to live at the woods then live close to people" amy said looking at the flowers at her left side.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

Suruno sees Amy fall and slides to the ground at her right."Amy whats wrong?" Suruno asks when hes beside her his face so close to hers.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy looks at suruno with tears streaming down. "im....im not use to living close to people its better for me to live at the woods." amy said then kissed him on the lips.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

Suruno kisses Amy back before staring at her."If you're going to live in the woods then I'll stay here with you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"okay but wont your parents get mad?" Amy said looking at him. Amy doesnt know that suruno haves no parents because kate forgot to tell amy about it.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Oh my parents......I don't have parents." Suruno says feeling sad but doesn't let it show."Besides if I had parents and they didn't let me I'd just run away to be with you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy giggled a little then looks at suruno trying not to show his sadness in front of her. "im sorry to hear that" amy said feeling sorry for him.

OOC: my last post for the night so ~TTYL~


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"Don't be after all if I had parents then I would be with them right now and i wouldn't be out the house so I wouldn't have met you." Suruno says before kissing Amy.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

aww how cute suruno finaly found some 1


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: give the two a moment in peace man!


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC:alright then u never gave me and kate a moment of peace


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC: thats different!Suruno and Naruto are children they don't know better


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amy kisses suruno back. "how cute Amy you fanilly got a boyfriend and im so jealous" he said with a grin on his face. Amy stops and looks at him. "what....what are you doing here? i thought you went on a mission with your sensei?" amy said soundng a bit shocked. "yeah but it was a quick mission it got boring." he said with laziness in his voice.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

oh great just wht i need a nother person to carry when hes down who is this chump


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"Amy whos this guy?" Suruno asks."Hey you said sensei so hes a.....whats the word again?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"you mean genin" he said to suruno. Amy stood up and looked at him. "hikaru stop that just go home now!" Amy said with anger in her voice. Hikaru jumps off the tree and stood in front of amy. "yeah but i dont want to leave you alone with this brat" hikaru said pointing at suruno. Amy got mad for insulting suruno so she kicked Hikaru on the side and he went flying not that far then he stand his ground. "Amy what did you do that for?" Hikaru said trying to breath. "thats for insulting my boyfriend." Amy said looking at Hikaru.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"Did you just call me a brat!?" Suruno shouts as his chakra level goes past its normal limit and there was so much chakra it became visible."You shouldn't mess with me!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy saw suruno losing his temper then looks at Hikaru. "Hikaru leave now or i'll kill you here and now" Amy said getting a kunia out. "how can you kill me when im a genin" he said with a chuckle in his voice. "hes right how can i kill him" amy thinks to herself.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"LEAVE!" Suruno yells in a demonic voice before suddenly barging into Hikaru's stomach."LEAVE OR I'LL KILL YOU!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Hikaru smiles and said, "fine im leaving." Then Hikaru disappeared. Amy looks at suruno a bit shocked at surunos outburst of anger.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

Suruno suddenly gets very tired and faints because of the amount of chakra he had summoned.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy runs towards suruno and go on her knees. "suruno are you okay?" Amy said sounding worried.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

Suruno's breathing slows down.

Meanwhile...

Suruno wakes up in a sewer type place and finds himself walking around as if he knows where hes going.He finds himself at a Gate."Oh no not here again!" Suruno complains as something smashes into the Gate.
"Why did you use my chakra!?" its asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"Suruno can you hear me?" Amy said starting to cry. Amy was shaking surunos right shoulder.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"I didn't mean to!" Suruno shouts.
"No I think you did it be so you could impress that girl!"
"I hate you!" Suruno shouts.

Suruno wakes up."Amy." Suruno says smiling.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy looks at suruno with tears in her eyes. "suruno" Amy said hugging him.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"Amy guess what?" Suruno asks hugging her back and kisses her on the cheek while keeping a huge smile on his face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"what?" Amy said sounding confused.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"I love you." Suruno whispers in Amy's ear before kissing her.
Naruto is in a tree watching."Man he so not attracting attention."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

wo whts going no here (looks at suruno and amy)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy kisses suruno back then whisper in his ear, "i love you too."


OOC: my last post for to night


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"Hey spike over here." Naruto whispers.
"Thats good." Suruno says before laying on the ground to relax.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy smiled and relax next to suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

yo wht up naruto wht is it (walk over to naruto)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

Suruno holds Amy's hand while Naruto waves at Spike."I've been spying on them want to join me?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

sure iv got some little toys that mihgt scare them want to c


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy blushes and rested her head on his shoulder.

*MeanWhile*

kate was walking around the woods.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 1, 2009)

"Perfect." Naruto says before letting out an evil laugh.
Suruno puts his arm around Amy's shoulder.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

ok heres one of them i made it my self is it an oroichimaru robot that acts like him and when u activate him he come is with mist all around him and does his evil laugh


----------



## Narurider (Jul 1, 2009)

"Oh cool that'll totally going to scare them!" Naruto says grinning while still watching Suruno.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

ok then lets try it out (puts robot on ground) this is going to be fun (starts to move and smoke deploys all around amy and suruno)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

Amy blushes a little and closes her eyes almost falling into a deep sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate was still alone at the woods sitting under a tree.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 5, 2009)

"Amy...are you sleepy?" Suruno asks before suddenly falling asleep and the nightmares start.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

Amy didnt hear suruno she already fell into a deep sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate went to look for orochimaru around the woods.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 5, 2009)

*the robot get closer and it starts to laugh like oroichimaru* HA HA!!!


----------



## Narurider (Jul 6, 2009)

In Suruno's dreams

He is with Amy when she suddenly disappears and he starts sinking into the ground.He then finds himself being held by Orochimaru and...

Suruno wakes up screaming.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

Amy heared suruno scream and woke up too. "whats wrong?" Amy said looking at suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 6, 2009)

"Its nothing don't worry about it Amy." Suruno says breathing heavily and his heart thumping.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

"suruno dont lie and tell me whats wrong?" Amy said sounding a bit sleepy.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 6, 2009)

"I had a bad dream thats all don't worry about it Amy." Suruno says before giving her a quick hug.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

Amy hugged back and went back to sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate keeps on looking for orochimaru but couldnt find him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

here naruto take over im going to find kate *dissapers and appers in frount of kate looking like oroichmaru* hi looking 4 me


----------



## Narurider (Jul 7, 2009)

"Wait don't...damnit." Naruto says.
Suruno trys to go back to sleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 8, 2009)

Amy hugs suruno closer to her while she was in her deep sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate looks at him and said, "nice try spike but thats doesnt work"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

damit you got me come here i miss u *opens arms 4 a hug* so wht r u doing out all alone


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

kate smiles and hugs him and said, "to look for orochimaru"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

oh relly wht happens if u get hurt ill be sad


----------



## Narurider (Jul 9, 2009)

Suruno blushes while going to sleep.
Meanwhile Naruto had found a hedgehog and was painting it orange.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Amy smiles in her sleep and said, "i love you suruno"

*MeanWhile*

"he wont hurt me unless im with you" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

y is that u know he will kill me even though im his brother he dosent give a dam if i live or die


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"I love you too Amy." Suruno says in his sleep.
Naruto's hedgehog suddenly ran around scared then rolled in a ball."Whats going o-" Naruto was cut off as something exploded sending Suruno,Amy and Naruto flying.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

wht the hell waz that *c's a mushroom cloud*hold on kate ill be right back *flys up and gets naruto,suruno,and amy*wht the hell happend naruto


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Amy woke and said, "whats happening!?" Amy was still close to suruno holding him tightly.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"Ow that hurt!" Naruto and Suruno complain."What did that?"
A gigantic dragon starting flying towards them.It seemed to have a man riding on it.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

wht the hell is that suruno you guys better hold on *flying faster*


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

The dragon finds the group and instantly swallows them."Now now thats not a nice way to treat friends." a voice says and he dragonn spits them out.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

*tilts to the side*here stay on that tree *throws them off*ill c wht i can do


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

The man on the dragon waves at them."Hello I'm sorry about Drake's behaviour he isn't very good at manners."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

*in the air* who r u and wht do u want with my friends *lighting runing through hand*


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"I am Tsuna and I'm here for the children's demons.I can't let the akatsuki have them now that just wouldn't do.Itachi Uchiha would kill the little kids."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

relly but will the extraction hurt the boy if ill just knock him out 4 he will fell no pain (smile)


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"It may kill him but I can delay the death just long enough for me to stop it and extract the demon."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

well then no deal i cant let one of my friend die...not again....i never got your name


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"I said my name was Tsuna.This is my trusted companion Drake he is a lightning element dragon."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

oh well welcome tsuna lighting element hmmm good dragon my name is spike i to am lighting and many other elements


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"So I presume you know chidori?" Tsuna asks as Suruno slowly gets the guts to try to pet the dragon whos asleep but its wings kept flapping.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

well not yet i never thought it will be imoprtant to use


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"You should learn it if you plan on protecting these children?If you learn it you may stand a chance against one of the akatsuki."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

the  akatsuki hell i uesed to be one of them only cuzof my brother oroichamaru


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"What so you do whatever you're pedo of a brother wants?After what he did to Itachi I'd understand leaving the country forever."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

ha pedo thats funny he got's my little brother hiro that all and i just wwant to kill him cuz he made me kill our mother while he killed our father


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"So hes not a nice brother is he?Too busy perving on children to care about his family.A big mistake."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

no you got it all wrong i left him cuz he wanted to kill me and use me as a vessle


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Well whats not a very nice thing to do to your family.Orochimaru never was good at the family thing huh?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

well not really he did teach me a lot of stuff


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Teach you what?Don't tell me its forbidden jutsu.They have a catch you know thats why they're forbidden."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

no i waz then he stab me in the back while training then injected me with some puppple stuff


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Some...purple...stuff?I've never heard of orochimaru using anything like that before.The man is full of surprises."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 11, 2009)

ya and some times i go crazy out of no where


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"So you have a bad temper it happens to people.I used to have a bad temper you know?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 12, 2009)

no its not my temper its one of the side effects of that purple stuff my temper is much worse then the side effect


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

"So you going crazy for no reason sometimes has to do with the purple stuff?Never heard of two alternate tempers before."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 12, 2009)

i know it weird but still it gives me powers that r pretty cool as well


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

OOC: hey what happened to kate?

"It gives you powers now this is strange,stranger than anything i've heard of before and i've heard alot of strange things before."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 12, 2009)

OOC: some times her parents dont let her get on the CPU sometimes in the morning but at night she sneeks on when they  r asleep,or it is because she is sleeping still it's12:15PM in california and kate is a heavy sleeper

would u like to wht i can do with these powers


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

OOC: but shes swtill doing fine in the other rps shes in.

"Yeah sure I've got noting better to do today."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 12, 2009)

OOC: yeah but i dont go to bed like at 1 in the morning is because one of you guys might be ignoring me. and yes im a heave sleeper but i cant sleep when its night time.

Amy was sitting under the tree looking at the sky. "did you lost someone" he said smiling. "no i just like to be by myself" Amy said smiling back. "oh okay" he said then walks away.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

He sees Amy and his dragon's tail wraps around her."Do you know this chick by any chance?" he asks as he sees Suruno looking with horror in his eyes as the dragon starts to crush Amy.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Amy trys to struggle free but starts crushing her. "SURUNO HELP!!" Amy yelled.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"LET HER GO!" Suruno shouts as his chakra level flares up."LET HER GO OR I'LL DESTROY YOU!"
"Ah his demon is sharing its chakra with him."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

The dragon starts to tighten is tail crush Amy even more that you can hear Amy scream.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"STOP HURTING HER!" Suruno shouted as he ran at the dragon as Naruto remembered something and opened a bag he was carrying and taking out an egg which hatched.
A black and white baby dragon appeared with a piece of the egg on its head.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Amy couldnt breath and went unconsionse.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

Naruto's dragon licks the big dragon whom loosens its grip on Amy and lets her go and Suruno catches her as she falls from the dragon's tail.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Amy started to breath again and opened her eyes and saw suruno. She smiles at him and fell asleep.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

Suruno sets Amy lightly down on a branch as the man and his dragon fly away while calling,"I'll be back for you!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Amy was sleeping and kate came running. "what did i miss?" kate said looking at suruno. kate was holding her katana to see if the battle was over or not.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 13, 2009)

wo wht happend how did i end up on the floor?oh hey bby can u help me up


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"A man with a dragon attacked us!And his dragon nearly killed Amy." Suruno says looking at Kate's katana.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

kate help spike up then looked at suruno. "wel if he comes back and trys to kill Amy i'll kill him until hes dead" kate said sounding angry. Kate through the katana on top of the tree and it turned into a sword. She jumped up and hold on to the sword and grabed an apple and jumped down with her sword. "so does anyone want an apple??" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"Hey probably won't come back for now.Yes I want an apple." Suruno says laying beside Amy.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 13, 2009)

no ill get it my self *shoots electricty and  gets apple down*now if this EVER! happens again im giveing you guys some wing so u can fly off an get an air advantage ok so tell me who wants wing and who donts


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"wel i dont want wings" kate said hitting the tree and few apples starts to fall down. "okay there now eat" kate said smiling. One apple hit Amy's head and she woke up. "ow who hit me on the head?" Amy said looking at everyone.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"Amy!You're awake!" Suruno says smiling happily while eating an apple whle Naruto plays with his baby dragon.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"hi suruno" Amy said smiling ten grabes an apple. "so Amy how was your nap?" kate said ating her second apple. "it was great until something hit me on the head" Amy said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"Its nice to know you're fine." Suruno says as Naruto's dragon flys into Kate by accident.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"yeah a few days ago before i met you i almost got killed but i lived" Amy said smiling. kate looked at the baby dragon and said, "awww. how cute you finally hatched didnt you" kate starts to pet the dragon.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

The baby gragon licks kate before flying around the group hyper.It then lands on Naruto's shoulder.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"so naruto are you going to be taking care of the dragon now?" kate said smiling. Zoey came running to find kate. "sensei look my egg hatch" Zoey said showing her a red dragon. "wel thats good to know" kate said petting her dragon. Zoey's dragon starts to fly and landed on the ground starts blowing fire.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"Yeah i'll take care of it."
Naruto's dragon decides to play fight with Zoeys and blows a black gust at it.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

The dragon bites naruto's dragon on the nose. Zoey starts to laugh.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

Naruto's dragon gets angry and suddenly black flame erupts from its mouth burning everything in sight.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

The dragon fly back to zoey. "i think that enough fun for one day" Zoey said with a smile. "better go before my mother gets mad at me." Zoey then disappeared. "okay so who wants to have a party?" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"ME!I WANT PARTY!" then Suruno,naruto and his dragon fall asleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"okay but we need things for the party" kate said then looked at suruno,naruto and his dragon already asleep. "no its okay i'll go get the stuffs while you guys sleep." "i'll help you kate" Amy said getting up. "okay then lets go back to town to buiy stuffs that we need" kate said already walking. "okay" Amysaid smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

They start to snore really really loud while Suruno whispers,"I love Amy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Amy looked back and smiles and contine walking with kate. "okay you look for the stuffs we need and im going to find some good food okay" kate said giving her some money. "okay" amy said getting the money and starts heading in a different direction.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

The man with the dragon his hiding and watching Amy and Kate with an evil smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kate was walking around to find a place to buy some food before suruno and naruto wakes up and notice that there gone. "i need to find something they might like" Kate said to herself.

MeanWhile

Amy was looking for some drinks and party supplies. 'i hope i can find what im looking for" Amy said to herself.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 14, 2009)

soo nobond want's wing's? so i can stop my self right now


----------



## Narurider (Jul 14, 2009)

Suruno and Naruto start to wake up but then fall asleep again.The dragon man watches Kate carefully as his dragon licks it's lips.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

kate some good food for the party. "i hope naruto and suruno would like this" She said with a giggle.

MeanWhile

Amy got good party supplies and starts to head back where naruto and suruno are at.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 15, 2009)

The man's dragon breathed fire at the trees near Suruno and Naruto making it impossible to get to them by foot.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

Amy was still walking to the forest and was happy to have a party.

Kate got everything she needed and starts heading back to the woods.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

*looking at fire* spontaneous combustion wow never knew trees can do that *use's water justu to stop the fire*


----------



## Narurider (Jul 16, 2009)

The dragon slmas its tail into Amy sending her flying then grabs her shirt with his teeth and keeps her there.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

Amy was just heading back where suruno was at then the dragon hit her sending her flying. She was grabed by her shirt she was out cold she didnt have time to scream for help.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 16, 2009)

"Now its time to lure the boy out with this girl.He should have learned that love is a weakness."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

Kate was heading back to the woods in a different direction and she didnt notice amy was kidnap.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 17, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and sees the dragon has Amy."Hey what the hell is going on!?What are you going to do to her?"
"I'm going to kill her if you don't hurry up and save her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

Amy woke up and saw suruno and yelled, "SURUNO HELP!!"

Kate finally made it and saw suruno looking up then she looked up and saw amy. "hey let amy go now!" kate said looking at him with anger.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 18, 2009)

KATE!!!THAT GUY WITH THE DRAGON HAS AMY!!!!


----------



## Narurider (Jul 18, 2009)

"I have to get Amy but how?I don't know anything that could do anything to that thing." Suruno says then he remembers something: "Now Suruno i want you to know this technique now concentrate on what i'm doing."
"Huh oh of course now i remember...SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!" Suruno said as 3 clones appeared."Thanks old man."
The dragon hit one and Suruno let the other two fling him up to the dragons head.He then slid down its tail and made 3 more clones appear which he then replaced Amy with.With Amy free he grabbed her and put her in his arms before jumping down.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Amy was holding suruno tightly because she was very frighten. Kate still haves bags of food and set then down. She was a bit happy to see amy was okay.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 19, 2009)

Suruno smiled and set Amy down."Are you ok Amy?" he asked concerned."If theres anything wrong tell me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

"im....im fine.....just a.....bit scared" Amy said studdering in fear.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 20, 2009)

"Well Amy its ok now you're safe now." Suruno said giving Amy a hug.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Amy hugged suruno back. "okay whos hungry?" kate said smiling to lighten up the mood.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

im hungry have a dead body on you or some friut ill take either


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"Hehehe.. What's all this commotion, just children?" Kazume approached from the distance with a slight giggle as she glanced between everyone in the group, the sunlight gleaming off of her Konohagakure hatai-ate that was across her forehead.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

Suruno turned to Kazume."Hey I'm not a kid!I'm going to be Hokage someday!Hey who are you anyway?"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"I'm one of the chunin journeymen shinobi from the village. My name is Kazume Denzai." She smiled a bit in response. "I only wish that everyone else had imaginitive sparks like you.."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"Imaginitive?Hey are you doubting that I'm going to be the Hokage!?" Suruno asked walking up to her.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"Maybe.. Maybe not.." She giggled a little and smirked at him


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"I'll show you!I'll do whatever you think I can't do in three days!Then you'll have to accept that I'm going to be Hokage!"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"Are you sure you really want to test that theory..?"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"I'm sure I can do it!So give me something you think i can't do and in three days I'll have it done!"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"I'd like to see you break a bond between someone close to you, and be able to fix in within that time.. If not, I won't believe you.."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"Wait a minute....the only one i can think of is Amy....wait no I can't go and break my bond with Amy I love her!"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"Then I'm afraid I can't believe you kiddo.."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"But...But...hey you know what?I don't need your opinion because I know I'll be Hokage someday and it doesn't matter what you say."


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

"Then why'd you want it in the first place?" Kazume stuck her tounge out at him and continued on her way.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 22, 2009)

"Stupid girl I'll show her when I become hokage." Suruno mumbles to himself before turning away from Kazume.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

While suruno was aruging with the girl Amy and kate were already eating. "wel that was weird" Kate said then contiunes eating.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 22, 2009)

wht you eating? im hungry to


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

"me and amy are eating ramen" kate said smiling at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 22, 2009)

do u have dead person? or fruit? ill eat any thing


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

"here" kate said giving him a bowl that haves different kinds of fruit.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 22, 2009)

yum fruit!!!


----------



## Narurider (Jul 23, 2009)

Suruno walked over to Amy."Hey you two started eating without me?" Suruno said pretending to be sad.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 23, 2009)

"here you can have my ramen" Amy said giving him her bowl. Kate already finishes eating and fell asleep.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 23, 2009)

*fell off the tree next to kate*ow *falls asleep next to kate*:sleepy


----------



## Narurider (Jul 24, 2009)

"Oh thanks Amy!" Suruno said before feasting on ramen."So what now the oldies are asleep."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 24, 2009)

"i dont know. hey lets go swimming" Amy said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 25, 2009)

"Well if you want to go swimming lets go swimming!" Suruno said with a smile on his face.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 25, 2009)

talking while sleeping"im not that old kid ill b watching you


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 25, 2009)

Amy smiles back then gets up and said, "the last one to get to the lake is a fish" Amy started to run first before suruno does.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 26, 2009)

Suruno goes on all fours then crawl-ran after Amy and was soon right beside her."Hey Amy like you said last one there is a fish!2 Suruno said before taking over her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 27, 2009)

Amy just grins and started to speed up ahead of him.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 27, 2009)

Suruno swept Amy's feet away and started going even faster then skid to a stop and fell into the lake."Ok that I didn't expect."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 27, 2009)

*appers in the water* hey kid that wasent fair wht you did go pick up your lady or eles


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 31, 2009)

Amy got up and started to walk and saw suruno already wet. She started to laugh and said, "okay you won" Amy backed away a few feet then starts running forward and jumped really high. "cannonball!!!" Amy yelled. Then water splashed on suruno and can hear amy giggling at him.


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 5, 2009)

aaaa my hair watch the HAIR!! do not get it wet then i have to spend so much time trying to fix it


----------



## Crescent Kelsaru (Aug 5, 2009)

{hello new rp'er here lolz}

A girl with long black hair which is in a ponytail and dyed blue at the end was busy throwing kunai at a target on a tree and she comes out hearing the hustle and bustle of voices and she looked at Suruno and giggled to herself and said to herself '_heh boys never like getting their hair messy, worrying about it ruining their rep hehe_' she giggled a little louder for Suruno reminded her of a boy in her team who acted the same way about his hair lol


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 6, 2009)

OOC"um hey CK im spike the one who dosent like to get my hair wet in RP and in Real life"

*eyes go green*some body is laughing at me *looking CK*


----------



## Crescent Kelsaru (Aug 6, 2009)

Crescent smiled kindly 'don't mind me I laugh at all kinds of stuff' picks a flower from the ground and plucks the petals from it absent mindedly


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 7, 2009)

well it's nice to meet you um.....im sorry i never got your name.....im spike *smiles*


----------



## Crescent Kelsaru (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi spike Iam Crescent Kelsaru of the leaf village, it's nice to meet you ^^


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 13, 2009)

oh the leaf village wht a nice place


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate was walking around the woods with kabuto talking about orochimaru. Amy was busy arguing with hikaru close to a near by lake. A rogue ninja was busy staring at kate like love at first sight.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 11, 2009)

????:*was in a tree just staring and rogue ninja with love in her eyes*oh god should i go talk to him *said softly*

spike:*ended up on the ground close to kabuto beaten up and bloody*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate saw spike all injured so kabuto and kate starts to heal him. The rouge keeps on watching them with an evil grin on his face.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 12, 2009)

????:im gonna do it im gonna go talk to him*said softly*

spike....no...more im sorry im sorry i left you


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

"are you okay spike?" kate said sounding so worried. Kabuto looks at him with a confuse look in his eyes. The rouge ninja keeps on watching them.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

????:*appers next the the rouge ninja* ummm hi *blushing*

spike,i....i said i was sorry kiki im sorry i left you,y r u still hurting me,*eyes go purple*stop it please!!!! stop hurting me!!!


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

The rouge ninja looks at her with a confuse look on his face. "who are you?" he said. kate slaps spike and said, "pull yourself together!!" Kabuto was watching spike and kate.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

kiki,my name is kiki *blushing*

spike,*gets up quickly and punches kabuto*where did she go


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

Kate looks at spike and said, "who?" "OW! what the hell?" Kabuto said looking at spike. "hi kiki" he said.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

spike,my ex-girlfrien kiki she just ambushed me and kicked my ass,oh and sorry about that man(not really my ex your my first girlfriend kate)

kiki,c...can i get y....your name please oh and i think your  pretty cute*blushing*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

"oh wel that explains everything" kate said. "its okay beside got work to do so see ya later you two" he said then disappeared. "my name is ricky and thanks" he said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

kiki,*fanits and falls off the tree and lands on spike*

spike,OW!! *screams*AAA!!!dont hurt me any more

kiki,im not gonna hurt you moron *gets off of spike* who is this *looking at kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

Ricky looks at everyone and saw kate. "hi my name is kate nice to meet you" kate said to kiki. Ricky twitched at got a bit freaked out.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

kiki,and do u know this moron *points at spike*

spike,im no...

kiki,SHUT UP!!


----------

